# Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hi wollt mal Fragen was ich noch an dem PC verbessern könnte für das Geld, wichtig war mir leise, kühl und halt Leistungsfähig. Bei der Wasserkühlung hab ich mich an die Midrange CPU+GPU Combo aus dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html#2.0 gehalten. Lediglich andere CPU Backplate weil ich die grad net bei Geizhals gefunden hab und andere Lüfter.


Hier einmal alles einzeln Aufgeführt

*SSD: dient als System und Spieleplatte mehr GB brauch ich net.*
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
*CPU:*
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
*RAM:
*1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL)
*Boxen: (Nahfelder sollen P/L Top sein)
*1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
*GPU:
*1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2673)
*Soundkarte:
*1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
*Mainboard:
*1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
*Monitor: klar der Rahmen ist nicht so wie LG gesagt hat aber vom Preis her sollte der io gehen und qualitativ soll der auch gut sein.
*1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27"
*Tastatur: Wollt halt gern eine mit Makrotasten und Display(für TS z.B)
*1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
*Maus: Die ist Pflicht da geht nichts drann vorbei^^
*1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
*Gehäuse: sollte jetzt passen*
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
*Netzteil: Denke das sollte reichen
*1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
*Mikrofon: Steh nicht so auf Headsets, vor allem nicht wenn ich dann solche Boxen habe^^ und das Mikro wurde gut empfohlen, auch da bin ich aber offen für Vorschläge würds gern iwie dann an der Tastatur oder Monitor fest machen
*1 x Samson Go Mic, USB
*WLAN:
*1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
*Gehäuselüfter:
*6 x Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140x140x25mm, 700-1500rpm, 71.99-154.27m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTVD14A)
Wie gesagt bin gern für Vorschläge offen

MfG Dennis

PS: Bei der Wasserkühlung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ich hoffe die Teile sind richtig so.

*Wasserkühlung: Siehe Bild dazu kommen noch
*3 x Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 120x120x25mm, 800-1700rpm, 56.51-121.93m³/h, 16dB(A) (UCTVD12A)


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hey,

also zur Zusammenstellung:
- beim RAM würde ich eher 2x8GB Riegel kaufen, wobei zum Spielen auch 2x4GB völlig ausreichen. Also entweder G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) oder G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600)

-Für FullHD reicht die 2GB Variante der GTX670 gut aus.

-Board alternativ: ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77  Die Lüftersteuerung bei Asus Boards ist relativ gut, falls Du auf eine dedizierte Lüftersteuerung verzichten willst.

-Ins Gehäuse würde ich definitiv etwas mehr investieren, so ähnlich wäre z.B. Zalman Z11 Plus

Wegen Wasserkühlung würde ich hier einen Thread aufmachen: Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> *Mainboard: hab das gewählt wegen UEFI den 4 Lüfteranschlüssen und dem integrierten WLAN (spart Platz im Gehäuse)
> *1 x MSI Z77 MPower, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R)


 Wieso willst du Platz sparen??

Imho spar dir das Onboard WLAN, nimm ein günstigeres Board + Stick oder WLAN-Karte!
Für das gesparte Geld, kaufst du dir dann besser noch eine Soundkarte ala ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hatte die 4 GB Version genommen weil da die Backplate bei ist und ich die dann eh noch nachkaufen müsste und der Preisunterschied ohne BP grad mal 20€ wären.
Und warum nur 2 Ram Riegel? Ich meine ich hab jetzt eig in nächster Zeit nicht vorgehabt den aufzumachen wenn der fertig ist und mit voller Bestückung hab ich eig nie Probleme gehabt, lief bei mir meist sogar besser ..


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So habs jetzt geändert in anderes MB + Soundkarte und WLAN Karte


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich finde den Aufpreis für eine Wasserkühlung nicht gerechtfertigt, einen sehr leisen Rechner bekommst Du auch mit einer ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5 + EKL Alpenföhn K2  + ggf. Lüftersteuerung und leisen Gehäuselüftern hin.

Hin und wieder gibt es Probleme mit RAM Vollbelegung. Daher der Vorschlag mit 2 Riegeln.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei deiner Wakü hast du einen Radi für 3x140mm Lüfter, ausgewählt hast du jedoch 120mm Lüfter.
Es wäre übersichtlicher, wenn du für die Wakü einen Warenkorb bei Aquatuning machst.

EDIT: Wenn du das Gefühl hast, an deiner Wakü passt noch einiges nicht, mach im Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung Bereich einen Thread auf. Wenn du sie schon ganz ordentlich findest, kannst du auch im 
Wakü***Quatsch***Thread jemanden drüberschauen lassen.


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

jo hab ich grad auch gesehen bei aquatuning bestellen ist besser ^^
mach ich sofort und editier ebend

Edit: so im Thread oben wurd die Wakü bearbeitet und bin genau nach Vorgabe für das Midrange Beispiel gegangen. Sollte jetzt passen. Hab halt nur andere Lüfter genommen.  Und ist sogar günstiger als im Thread steht xD


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich hab jetzt eig noch ne Frage.

derzeitig sieht meine kombination so aus: Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Da kommt noch die Wakü für 370€ zu
jedoch frag ich mich ob die 680 2gb auch 1440p schafft oder ob ich doch lieber 670 4gb + 1440p oder 680 2gb + 1080p nehmen sollte.

Am günstigsten ist natürlich die GTX 670 2GB + 1080P. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die 200€ Aufpreis für 1440p lohnen oder ob man da eh keinen Unterschied merkt.


Ich habe auch überlegt den neuen LG 23 Zoll IPS Monitor 3x zu nehmen etwa genauso teuer wie der Asus 27" 1440p nun wirft sich mir die Frage auf würde die GTX 670 4GB das packen? Bzw geht das, hab gelesen man bräuchte ein SLI Verbuns aus 2x 670 um Nvidia Surround nutzen zu könnnen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei hohen Auflösungen stehen die HD 79x0 im Vergleich zu den GTX 670/680 ja etwas besser da.
Wie wäre es da mit einer HD 7970? Mit Wakü ist die Lautstärke ja egal. Die gäbe es dann schon für unter 330€.


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

laut computerbase sind ist die hd 7970 etwa 10-15 % schneller bei triple hd, allerdings hab ich angst wegen der garantie bei evga kann man wenigstens den kühler wechseln, muss im garantiefall halt nur den orginalkühler wieder drauf machen. Ausserdem liest man viel von dem sogenannten Spulenfiepen bei der hd 79xx. Kenne das selbst jetzt zwar nicht aber soll sehr nervig sein.

PS: warum eig die normale hd 7970 nehmen nicht die 7970 ghz edition, die müsste doch eig höheres oc potenzial haben oder nicht?

PPS: war auch schon am überlegen nicht nochn bissl zu warten und lieber n amd system zu nehmen, nächsten monat sollen ja die fx8350 kommen die sollen nicht schlecht sein... 4GHZ Basistakt


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich hoff zwar auch, dass die neuen Bulldozer richtig gut werden, dass sie an Ivy vorbeikommen, glaub ich aber nicht.

Kühler solltest du bei Asus auch wechseln können, siehe hier.


Wie das mit Spulenfiepen genau ist, weiß ich nicht. Custom Modelle sollten davon aber befreit sein. Auf diese bekommst du dann allerdings keinen Fullcover Kühler. 
Den Aufpreis zur GHz Edition würde ich mir sparen. Wenn überhaupt, ist das OC Potential nur minimal höher.


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja also dann ne asus hd 7970 kostet zwar auch 380 ist aber halt stärker wie ne gtx 670 und ich denke ich warte erstmal ab was der fx 8350 sagt, bin eig amd fanboy aber der fx8150 war ja mal low...^^ aber eig ist das auch egal was ich mir kaufe ob amd oder intel da alles besser als mein phenom x4 9650 sein wird^^


----------



## Jeanboy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> ja also dann ne asus hd 7970 kostet zwar auch 380 ist aber halt stärker wie ne gtx 670 und ich denke ich warte erstmal ab was der fx 8350 sagt, bin eig amd fanboy aber der fx8150 war ja mal low...^^ aber eig ist das auch egal was ich mir kaufe ob amd oder intel da alles besser als mein phenom x4 9650 sein wird^^



Der FX 8350 wird AMD nicht retten, nimm lieber Intel


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hab mich iwie jetzt so eingependelt.

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M4A1866C9B)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
3 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP)
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP)
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020B-RP)
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030B-RP)
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

Hoffe die HD 7970 schafft Triple HD (jetzt nicht Spiele wie BF3 auf max aber so WoW, GW2 und so RPGs halt würd ich gern auf max - hoch spielen können in 3x FullHD
+ die Wakü siehe Bild mach insgesamt ca 2400€ (bei der Wakü steht unter GPU Kühler noch die GTX 670 aber der Kühler für die HD 7970 kostet genauso viel also tut sich da nichts.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wieso ein Wasserkühler für ne 670 auf ner HD 7970? Das passt nie im Leben!!!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Der Graka Kühler passt nicht.
Außerdem würde ich etwas mehr Radi Fläche empfehlen


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein du hast mich falsch verstanden auf dem Bild war noch die Konfig für ne 670^^ da muss natürlich jetzt der kühler für ne 7970 her aber der preis ändert sich halt nicht wirklich. so meinte ich das


----------



## Quppi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

wüsst ich auch gern. ;P
k war zu langsam beim refresh


----------



## soth (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wieso ein Wasserkühler für ne 670 auf ner HD 7970? Das passt nie im Leben!!!


 Lieber Ge-Force, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



haudegen16 schrieb:


> bei der Wakü steht unter  GPU Kühler noch die GTX 670 aber der Kühler für die HD 7970 kostet  genauso viel also tut sich da nichts.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ups. Sry, hab 2h Schlaf gehabt und 6,5h Autofahrt hinter mir


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei dem Wasserkühler bin ich nach dem Thread von pcgames gegangen^^ midrange cpu+gpu intern.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html#2.0
wollt halt nicht so  viel hier rumstehen haben^^

Aber so ist an der Config alles in Ordnung oder noch iwas iwo zu verbessern?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die HW is

beim Rest kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So hier nochmal meine Überarbeitung.

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M4A1866C9B)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
5 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Radiatorlüfter 3x oben 2x vorne
6 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) Gehäuselüfter 1x hinten 1x unten 4x seite
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

und die wasserkühlung noch dazu, ich hoffe das mit der wasserkühlung ist richtig so und ich habe nichts vergessen oder so. wenn ja bitte drauf hinweisen. ps. wollte soweit es geht alles im gehäuse verstauen.

pps: hab den 3pin molex auf 9x 3pin molex genommen weil ich somit die lüfter dann alle kontrollieren wollte, so war es zumindest geplant, am mainboard ist nur ein pwn für lüfter drann^^

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Kleine Frage, eig ist doch bis auf die Pumpe alles im Gehäuse oder dann kann man die doch bestimmt auch ins Gehäuse tun oder nicht? Somit wäre dann ja alles im Gehäuse verstaut wie geplant


----------



## target2804 (24. September 2012)

1600mhz Speicher reichen doch...

Du kannst mit dem y Kabel effektiv nur einen lüfter kontrollieren. Die anderen, die mit am y Stecker hängen laufen immer gleichshnell


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bisschen viele Lüfter


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die Gehäuselüfter kannst du auf 2 reduzieren!
Du beötigst nur minimal Durchzug für die Kühlung des Mainboards...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und wie sollen die Radis gekühlt werden?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Lieber Ge-Force hast du heute schon einen Kaffee konsumiert 


soth schrieb:


> Die *Gehäuselüfter* kannst du auf 2 reduzieren!



Müsstest du nicht in der Schule sein?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Lieber Ge-Force hast du heute schon einen Kaffee konsumiert
> 
> 
> Müsstest du nicht in der Schule sein?


 

1. Leider nein. Sind aber eher "Nachwirkungen" vom WE 
2. Nö, hab Praktikum, muss erst um 10 Uhr da sein.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter kannst du auf 2 reduzieren!
> Du beötigst nur minimal Durchzug für die Kühlung des Mainboards...


 
Klar ich könnte als Seitengehäuselüfter auch einen großen nehmen aber ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was mehr leistet, ein großer oder 4 kleine bzw. wenn ich nur 2 verschiedene lüfter drinn hab (radi und gehäuselüfter) dann ist das mit dem lautstärkeausgleich der lüfter auch n bissl leichter, das ich sie alle auf ein optimum and lautstärke/leistung bekomme


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Klar ich könnte als Seitengehäuselüfter auch  einen großen nehmen aber ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was mehr leistet,  ein großer oder 4 kleine bzw. wenn ich nur 2 verschiedene lüfter drinn  hab (radi und gehäuselüfter) dann ist das mit dem lautstärkeausgleich  der lüfter auch n bissl leichter, das ich sie alle auf ein optimum and  lautstärke/leistung bekomme


 Du hast mich falsch verstanden! 
Du benötigst höchstens 2 Lüfter für den Gehäusedurchzug! Das einzige, was die beiden Lüfter kühlen müssen ist die Spannungsversorgung des Boards und die HDD!
Und dafür benötigst du keinen Seitenlüfter, da reicht ein langsamdrehender Lüfter hinten und vorne vollkommen aus! Der Rest wird ja sowieso per Wasser gekühlt...

Wo willst du denn eigentllich die Radiatoren platzieren?


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

den 360er wollt ich oben drauf packen und den 240er vorne rein (vorne kann man 230 mm lüfter rein machen) und naja dieser cm geht schon io denke ich^^

oder ich hol mir das http://geizhals.de/685042 mit nem 9er radiator an der linken seite, ginge das?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Der 240er Radi wird vorne nicht ins Gehäuse passen! Da ist der HDD-Käfig im Weg. 
Denn müsstest du ansonsten (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) herausflexen...


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja gut da wäre das egal da ich eh nur eine ssd verbauen würde, aber hab mich doch für das andere gehäuse entschieden, sieht iwie cooler aus und bietet mehr platz für wakü und wie gesagt wollt dann auf 9er radiator gehen nur weiß ich nicht ob man das machen kann das ich den dann an die linke seite verbaue.


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ähh, ja Geschmäcker sind verschieden 

9er Radi, du meinst einen MoRa?? 
Das sollte funktionieren, der Tower sollte schwer genug sein.... Versprechen kann ich dir das natürlich nicht!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja ich meine einen Mora halt 9x120^^, bei dem Gehäuse ist ne Lüftersteuerung bei, könnte ich dann den Mora zusammenschließen halt 3pin auf 9x3pin und dann wollt ich vorne und oben nen 200er reinmachen (zusammenschließen) und hinten nochn 140er der soll dann an den dritten kanal, ginge das?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mora + 2x200er Radi +140er Radi? What the f...

Was willst du den damit kühlen 
Deine Komponenten ziehen nicht einmal 300W und wenn du Extrem OCen willst ist dein Netzteil *etwas* zu klein dimensioniert!


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Joa, also so viele Lüfter und Radis brauchst du wirklich nicht. Du willst ja kein GTX 480 SLI Gespann betreiben.

Gehäuselüfter reichen wirklich 2 Stück. Normalerweise einen vorne unten über die Festplatten rein und einer hinten oben raus. Zusätzlich halt noch die Radi Lüfter.

Der Mora alleine reicht für den i5 und die GTX 670 locker aus.
Der 360er alleine reicht auch, der 360er und der 240er zusammen reichen aber uf jeden Fall.

Das Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache, da wird dir jeder was anderes erzählern.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja grad auch gesehen das große Gehäuse mit 1080er Radiator wäre weit über dem was ich ausgeben wollte. Also hoffe ich das es so geht.

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x LG Electronics CH10LS28, SATA, bulk schonmal für die Zukunft BD Player^^ Brenner braucht man ja eh nicht^^
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
4 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Radiatorlüfter
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) Back & Bottom.
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030B-RP) Front & Top
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

Ich weiß ich weiß ^^ 2 Lüfter reichen aber die 2 Lüfter zusätzlich machen den Kohl auch nicht fett^^ (~15€)
Bei den Ram hab ich 8gb 2133er genommen, laut Computerbase soll man bei Neukauf lieber auf 1866er bzw 2133er gehen soll.

Auch hier ist es geplant den Radiator am Seitenteil zu installieren, hoffe das geht, und wenn nicht könnt ihr mir sagen was noch fehlt.
Hier nun noch der Link für die Wakü, hoffe da ist alles richtig, auch hier wenn irgendwas falsch ist bitte drauf hinweisen und sagen was richtig zu machen ist.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6c15e6c5781aa0e9a5bea1f021d0de59
Hoffe es ist alles richtig und passend^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nimm 1600er RAM, außer du findest 2% Leistungszuwachs in 0,01% der Spiele für 100% Preisaufschlag gerechtfertigt
Imho kauf dir davon lieber ein Eis

Den RADI wirst du schon irgendwie ans Gehäuse bekommen...


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

wie sieht es mit G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1-2 mal aus? die soll man ganz gut auf 1866 bei 1.65 V laufen und sogar auf 2133 bei 1.65V laufen. Somit wäre das Kit günstiger als "echte" 2133er, oder geht das doch nicht so einfach mit dem übertakten der RAMs


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das mit dem RAM hab icht total übersehen, sonst hätte ich das gleich am Anfang schon gesagt.
Wie schon gesagt, schneller RAM bringt dir nur beim Benchen was. 
Du kannst z.B. einen von diesen hier nehmen.

Beim Board würde es auch ein etwas günstigeres tun, ist so aber auch OK.

Hier kannst du dich noch ein paar Lüfter ansehen.

RAM Übertakten ist nicht schwer, allerdings bringt es so gut wie nichts, du verlierst die Garantie und die erhöhte Spannung schdet RAM Controller und dem RAM selbst.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Der RAM ist gut, den kannst Du nehmen. 

Mit dem Übertakten ist das wie bei CPU und Grafikkarte auch so, dass man nicht sicher vorhersagen kann, wie weit das mit dem Übertakten geht, denn jeder RAM lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. RAM OC bringt aber eh nichts außer ein paar Punkten mehr in Benchmarks.

Wenn Du RAM mit 2133 MHz laufen lassen willst, würde ich welchen mit 1866MHz und CL 9-10-9-28 @1,5 Volt kaufen. Dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass die mit leicher Spannungserhöhung mit 2133MHz laufen (bei mir ist es CL 10-11-10-28 1T @1,575 Volt).


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja gut wenns eh nur benchmarkpunkte gibt ises egal, ich wil damit zocken und zwar eig nur zocken^^ arbeiten eher weniger anspruchsvoll programmieren in c# z.B


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Grad hat mir jemand gesagt das der 480er Radi etwas eng werden wird wenn ich auch noch ocen will. Würde ein 240er Radi oben ins Gehäuse passen? (schätzungsweise leichte Bearbeitung notwendig) (Angegeben ist das man einen 230er Lüfter oben Installieren kann, also 1 cm der fehlt^^

Oder kann man das Seitenteil bearbeiten das man einen 1080er Radi anbauen kann. Radiator würde ca 3kg wiegen. Das Seitenteil ist laut Hersteller aus 0.8mm Stahl. Also würde das Seitenteil die 3KG halten oder eher doch nicht?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das Seitenteil hält die 3KG, das Problem könnte eher der Schwerpunkt werden...
Und wieso sollte der 480er RADI nicht für OC ausreichen??


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wie meinst du das mit dem Schwerpunkt? Umkippen sollte es eig nicht können^^ denk ich mal^^
"Benten" hat grad im Wakü Quatsch Thread geschrieben das der 480er etwa 400 Verlustleistung entgegen wirken kann. Und naja die HD 7970 braucht etwa 250W und der i5 77W allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht wies OC technisch aussieht was die da verbrauchen. Grad gesehen will ja richtig was aus den Sachen rausholen und die HD 7970 z.B 343W die anderen OC Versionen knapp da drunter mit 330 W ca. Und wenn der Radiator wirklich nur 400W leistet wird das echt eng^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die 400W reichen doch aus!?!

Wo hast du denn die Werte zur Grafikkarte her? Ich könnte wetten, dass damit das gesamte System gemeint ist!

Und ja, ich meinte umkippen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Auch das sollte reichen.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

laut wikipedia hd 7970 3d last: 185-211W maximallast: 296 (ne hd 7970 von asus referenzdesign ist geplant^^)
hd 7970 ghz 3d last: 247-254 W Maximallast: 351 (die war eigentlich geplant aber gibts nicht von asus)

PS: seh grad hab bei der Wakü nicht genau geguckt und merk grad einige Teile sind viel zu teuer, überarbeite das, vll sitzt ja doch n 1080er drinn^^ und wegen umkippen naja da kann man ja mal gucken wie man das macht, gibt ja Maßnahmen^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Am Boden festschrauben 

Hier hast du typische Verbrauchswerte eines Testsystems: Test: Grafikkarten 2012 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

so jetzt hab ich mal den warenkorb bei aquatuning geändert^^ bei der pumpe tuts auch die standard spart 20 € (lüftersteuerung zb mach ich eh nicht darüber^^)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter alles in allem ist das mit dem 1080er sogar 30 € günstiger als mit dem 480er^^

jetzt nur noch am rechner n bissl was sparen, anderes mainboard, doch nur 8 gb ram und so dann kann ich mir auch das: strike_x_st_black holen^^ da hab ich sogar platz für den radi und muss nicht erst rumschneiden etc. + das gehäuse sollte das aushalten da es selbst ja schon einiges wiegt.

Hab mal ne Frage, BD-Laufwerk braucht man doch eigentlich nicht oder? da kann ich doch eig meinen DVD Brenner behalten und mir die 60€ sparen. Beim Mainboard bin ich schon umgestiegen aufs gigabyte gaz77 d3h spart auch nochmal n 20er^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Tsss, das ist aber kein MoRa

Nein passt schon


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wenn du das BD Laufwerk nicht brauchst... für einen normalen PC reicht DVD vollends


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Tsss, das ist aber kein MoRa
> 
> Nein passt schon


 

wie was hä was fürn MoRa? klär mich bitte auf^^


Edit: Ah ok ja jetzt weiß ichs aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden und lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 40€ ?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Du hast den Nova ausgewählt (der keineswegs schlecht ist) und ich habe die ganze Zeit vom Mo-Ra gesprochen 
Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied... 
Wobei ich rein vom P/L-Verhältnis und aufgrund des Durchflusses den Nova nehmen würde!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

was ist denn eher zu empfehlen bzw leiser / leistungsfähiger: 9x120er lüfter oder 4x180er?

und wenn ich auf 4x180er gehe dann muss ich noch ne blende zu dem nova dazukaufen, richtig?


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So gut kenne ich mich leider auch nicht mit Wasserkühlung aus... also zur Blende kann ich nichts sagen!
Ob 4 180mm oder 9 120mm Lüfter leiser sind? Kommt aufs Modelle an 

Man bekommt für beide Größen leise Lüfter!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

grad gelesen also von der kühlleistung ist 4x180 besser und 4x180 soll leiser und günstiger sein^^ also wirds n nova mit 4x180 jetzt nur noch 4 lüfter finden, vorzugsweise mit blauer led^^

Edit: warum eig 4x180 und nicht einfach 4x200/230 ich meine genug fläche hat man ja oder geht das nicht mitm festschrauben der lüfter?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> grad gelesen also von der kühlleistung ist 4x180 besser und 4x180 soll leiser und günstiger sein^^ also wirds n nova mit 4x180 jetzt nur noch 4 lüfter finden, vorzugsweise mit blauer led^^


 
Hab nur die gefunden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) 79145


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

SilverStone FN181-BL, 180x180x32mm, 700rpm, 169m³/h, 18dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der einzige in Blau. Allerdings kenn ich den nicht, könnte also ziemlich laut sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> SilverStone FN181-BL, 180x180x32mm, 700rpm, 169m³/h, 18dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der einzige in Blau. Allerdings kenn ich den nicht, könnte also ziemlich laut sein.



Test: Silverstone und Phobya 180mm Lüfter im Vergleich auf Nova 1080 - hardwaremax.net

Na schau mal an 

Unsre beiden vorgeschlagenen Luffis im Vergleichstest. Da wir lesefaul sind, darf der TE uns sagen, wer die besseren Luffis empfohlen hat


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja wie gesagt wenn man das mal ausrechnet sollten doch eig 4x 230er drauf passen oder nicht.
9x120 = 1080  4x230 = 920

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob ich die Lüfter so drannschrauben kann oder ob die Blende zwingend Notwendig ist. Wenn ja dann kann ich auch auf den Mora 3 gehen der kostet dann 140 statt 130 aber ist halt für 4x230


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

^^

Ansonsten ist der SST-FN181-BL ein sehr guter und auch leiser Lüfter der ordentlich Druck macht aber auch leise bleiben kann.


Phobya Slim
Nachteil, er befördert auch nicht so viel Luft wie der dicke Bruder, bietet weniger Reserven und eine Verarbeitung die mit dem anderen nicht mithalten kann. Von der Lautstärke her finden wir die Slim keinesfalls auffälliger als die teureren Konkurrenten, was durchaus für die Lüfter spricht. Besonders gut gefällt uns auch das passend zur Farbe gesleevte Kabel.
25mm statt 32mm dick wie andere Lüfter

Quelle Test: Silverstone und Phobya 180mm Lüfter im Vergleich auf Nova 1080 - hardwaremax.net

so da habt ihr euren Vergleich^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ansonsten ist der SST-FN181-BL ein sehr guter und auch leiser Lüfter der ordentlich Druck macht aber auch leise bleiben kann.
> 
> ...



Danke, aber ich werd daraus nicht schlau


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Du hast das Fazit vom Slim genommen, ich hab dir aber den "großen Bruder" gezeigt 



> *Phobya G-Silent 18 Red Led*
> 
> 
> *Negative Aspekte:*
> ...



und



> *Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL*
> 
> 
> *Negative Aspekte:*
> ...




Auf gut deutsch: Beide sind gleich gut


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein, der Silverstone ist besser, da billiger


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Kann ich Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Xtreme (400) - HEXX - Black Phobya Blende Xtreme (400) - HEXX - Black 38328 auf den Phobya 1080 2x drauf packen? dann nehm ich nähmlich 4x200er das wäre das optimalste^^

oder doch gleich lieber den hier
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12509_Phobya-Xtreme-SUPERNOVA-1260-Radiator.html


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ähh kein Plan 
Frag mal im Wasserkühlungforum nach, oder ruf morgen bei Aquatuning an!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja das geht nicht, denkfehler von mir ^^ kann ja gar nicht passen wenn die fläche grad mal 36cm lang ist^^ kann man keine 40er gehäuse drauf packen^^
ich denk ich werde dann doch den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator 35290 nehmen. ich model grad mal meine komponenten zusammen gucke was bei raus kommt und poste das gesamtbild gleich mal hier.


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Meine Güte, mit dem Nova kann man schon locker 600W Abwärme abführen! 
Das Teil ist einfach nur übertrieben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Da kannst du SLI/CF mit betreiben, ohne einen anderen Radi!!!!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

jep und etwas zu teuer für mein budget also dann doch einfach den 1080 er mit 9x120er^^

dann dacht ich mir als gehäuselüfter vorne nen 200er um luft ins gehäuse zu bekommen und unten / oben jeweils 1x200 um die luft rauszupusten, das ist ok denke ich ne und mehr luft nach draussen soll gegen staub im pc helfen^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Geil Fußgebläse wie im Auto


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mehr rein hilft gegen Staub


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich denke ich verzichte auf die Lüftersteuerung und mach das anders^^ kaufe einfach nur gleiche Lüfter.
Also geplant ist dann somit: 2x120er vorne, n,1x120er Hinten und 9x120er aufm Radiator.
Zur Verfügung als Anschluss steht mir 3x Lüftersteuerung (Gehäuse) und 3x Lüfter PWM am Mainboard, kann man daraus iwas machem sodass ich alle 12 Lüfter anschließen kann?

http://geizhals.de/648461 die hier will ich dann verbauen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Jep, Y-Adapter.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

also dann 6x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - UV Blau Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - UV Blau 81025
oder wäre es möglich Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Blau Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Blau 81040 mit diesen hier an die Gehäuselüftersteuerung anzuschließen? Ich meine da steht bei dem Kabel es ist nur die Überwachung von einem möglich, aber kann ich damit dann die Drehzahl runter stellen?

Und noch ne Frage bezüglich Netzteil: Für OC i5 3570k + 7970 lieber das bq straight power e9 cm 580 oder reicht die 480er version auch?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

480W reicht.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

und die andere frage? ob ich mit y adapter trotzdem die drehzahl ändern kann wenn ich jeweil 4 lüfter an einen kanal am gehäuse anschließe?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das geht, aber ich weiß nicht wie. Habs noch nie gemacht...


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ok dann hab ich noch ne letzte frage:^^ womit zockt es sich schöner (hab leider nie selber testen können daher hab ich keinen vergleich)
3x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland also 3x 23zoll full hd ips
oder 1x ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1x 27zoll 1440p pls (soll noch schöner sein als ips)

preislich tut sich da nicht viel ich glaub schöner für die graka ist der 27 zoller richtig? aber ich hab gehört man hat viel mehr sichtweite bei 3 monitoren.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

3Monis packt die Graka nicht.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hö klar warum das denn nicht o.O 

Crysis 2 Eyefinity 5760x1080 ultra + high texture pack + dx11. 1x HD 7970. 1080p video. - YouTube
Battlefield 3 Eyefinity 5760x1080 ultra + full AA. 1x HD 7970. 1080p video. - YouTube

davon findet man ganz viel und auch test das das geht

Eyefinity 4 und Benchmarkergebnisse : Test und Praxis: Sapphire 7970 Toxic GHz Edition 6 GB und Eyefinity-Special hier mit 4 monitoren.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wenn du mit 30 fps gammeln willst, dann gerne. Und dass is die Toxic, die is stark OC´t und kostet 600....


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Auf Videos bei Youtube würde ich nicht allzu viel geben!
Laut Youtube packt meine GXT470 auch BF3 auf Hoch und das tut sie ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Auf Videos bei Youtube würde ich nicht allzu viel geben!
> Laut Youtube packt meine GXT470 auch BF3 auf Hoch und das tut sie ganz bestimmt nicht


 Und dann noch mit Downsampling und Kantenglättung...


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und dann noch mit Downsampling und Kantenglättung...


Die Diskussion hatten wir schon einmal Wenn man campt, klappt das auch mit 60fps
Im Getümmel und mit meiner Rambo Spielweise sieht die Sache schon weniger rosig aus! Da bekomme ich sie auch auf 15fps runter


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die 7970 schafft (zumindest im Singleplayer) 3 Monitore auf mittel, dazu gibts auch diverse Tests  (~45 FPS)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir schon einmal Wenn man campt, klappt das auch mit 60fps
> Im Getümmel und mit meiner Rambo Spielweise sieht die Sache schon weniger rosig aus! Da bekomme ich sie auch auf 15fps runter


 Wenn du es drauf anlegst auch weniger


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

also dann doch lieber den 27zoller mit 1440p?
ich schätze die sichtweite wird ja dann von der auflösung kommen
btw bei dem test war auch die windforce 5 dabei und an das oc potential sollte ich doch mit wakü locker dran kommen oder net^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Jep, das klappt schon eher.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

aber hab ich mit 1440p mehr sicht als mit 1080p? oder woran liegt das mit der sicht?


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

oder doch lieber n fernseher nehmen? Toshiba 42WL863G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland z.b hört sich von den werten her nicht schlecht an aber ich weiß nicht wie das ausschaut mit zocken, sitze so ca 50 cm vom monitor weg da sind 42 zoll n bissl heftig oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> oder doch lieber n fernseher nehmen? Toshiba 42WL863G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland z.b hört sich von den werten her nicht schlecht an aber ich weiß nicht wie das ausschaut mit zocken, sitze so ca 50 cm vom monitor weg da sind 42 zoll n bissl heftig oder?


 Ein bisschen sehr heftig.
Bei der Entfernung siehst du jeden verdammten Pixel


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ein bisschen sehr heftig.
> Bei der Entfernung siehst du jeden verdammten Pixel


 Und erst der Inputlag...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und erst der Inputlag...


 Schlimm ich würde bei 24" oder 27" bleiben


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und erst der Inputlag...


 Denn bekommt man runter, in einen nicht merkbaren Bereich!


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja ganz vergessen kann den ja rein theorethisch auch an der Wand fest machen dann wäre das ca 1 Meter vll n bissl mehr. das dürfte fürs zocken doch io sein, im Wohnzimmer bei uns steht n 46er und wenn ich vorne am couchende sitze dann geht das vom gucken her , ca 1m entfernung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Denn bekommt man runter, in einen nicht merkbaren Bereich!


 Ja, aber mit allen angesprochenen Nachteilen is vom TV abzuraten...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Ja ganz vergessen kann den ja rein theorethisch auch an der Wand fest machen dann wäre das ca 1 Meter vll n bissl mehr. das dürfte fürs zocken doch io sein, im Wohnzimmer bei uns steht n 46er und wenn ich vorne am couchende sitze dann geht das vom gucken her , ca 1m entfernung.


 Ich habe mal gehört, das man immer das dreifache der Bildschirmdiagonale entfernt sitzen sollte


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit allen angesprochenen Nachteilen is vom TV abzuraten...


Habe ich auch nie angezweifelt 

Das mit dem Abstand stimmt aber, 1m ist imho immer noch etwas wenig...


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

welche faustformel gilt denn nun^^ da liest man bildschirmdiagonale mal 1,2 woanders bildschirmdiagonale in zoll mal 2,5 ... ^^


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also ich habe von meinem 46"er einen Abstand Gesicht <-> Fernseher von ca. 2,5m. 
Alles darunter empfinde ich als unangenehm...


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Was denkt ihr, ( denke darüber nach mir ein Case aus Acrylglas selbst zu bauen, Maße wären BxHxT 250x500x500mm) würde eine Stärke von 1cm ausreichen um dem Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080 zu halten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Acrylglas? 
Da hilft wohl nur der Selbstversuch


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja ich denke Glas in den Maßen wird wohl zu teuer werden ^^ aber dacht mir dann hey, bei sonem System musste auch was optisch schönes raus machen und ein durchsichtiges Case mit LEDs usw sieht doch bestimmt gut aus^^


----------



## Roarks (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei solchen sachen muss man halt meiner Meinung nach immer sehr genau arbeiten dass es auch nach was aussieht.
Ich denke dadurch dass du nicht soooo aufweniges Bauen kannst wirds halt ein Rechteckiger Kasten aus Acryl sein.
Ich will dir das nicht madig machen, aber das ist dann letztendlich wohl geschmackssache.
Ich weiß nicht wie es von der Stabilität aussieht.
Aber sowas gibts scheinbar auch schon zu kaufen.
Acrylcomputer-Kasten, Plexiglas-Computer-Kasten, Plexiglas PC Kasten Bild - PC Hardware & Software - 274707844 - german.alibaba.com

ATX Midi Tower aus Acryl, Showcase + 5 Lüfter LED bunt 40110004 - Maxstore.de - Ihr Partner für Haus, Garten und Freizeit.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja grad gesehen wenns vernünftig werden soll ist man auch bei 150+ dabei hmm da kann ich dann doch lieber n fertigs nehmen und mit leds was draus machen^^


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm nochmal ne frage für das system:
i5 3570k OC
hd 7970 OC (nicht ghz edition)
samsung ssd
8 gb ram
wlan karte usw

sollte da nicht eig 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179
oder 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme 200 Phobya Xtreme 200 35185 doch eher reichen?

Würd nämlich dann auf Xpredator White umsteigen, gefällt mir iwie besser und ist günstiger.

Und wenn einer der beiden Radis reicht, welchen dann eher nehmen? den 4x120er oder einmal 200 lüfter


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nimm min 8Gb RAM...


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja meint ich ja aber es ging ja haupstächlich um cpu und gpu ob die beiden radis das in oc schaffen und wenn ja welcher besser ist 4x120mm oder 1x 200mm preislich tun die sich nicht ganz so viel

ps kennst das geplante system doch^^


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

kann ich mit der combo i5 3570k ü hd 7970 in 3d spielen also reicht die leistung dafür aus?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Für 3D würde ich Dir dringend eine nvidia Karte empfehlen. AMD und 3D ist nicht wirklich ausgereift.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ok wenn ich nvidia nehme, kann ich dann auf dem tv 3d spielen?
Toshiba 42WL863G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja, das geht.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok dann denke ich das ich das System jetzt habe und hoffe das das erstmal hält^^
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ Wakü
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Bei der Graka ich weiß ich weiß man kann die 670 auf ne 680 takten aber wenn ich direkt ne 680 nehm kann ich die ja noch weiter hoch takten  eher zukunftig gedacht^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Lass das mit der 680. Hör auf mich, hab selbst eine...


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mit 3D und nvidia meinte ich eigentlich die 3D Vision 2-Technik, weil die am ausgereiftesten ist, was 3D Gaming angeht. Wie gut das mit dem o.g. Fernseher funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Aber es SOLLTE gehen....


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Für 3D würde ich Dir dringend eine nvidia Karte empfehlen. AMD und 3D ist nicht wirklich ausgereift.


 Da steht hier aber was anderes. Und zwar das es bei beiden in etwa gleich ist.
Allerdings ist der Test schon fast ein Jahr alt. Wie viel sicht seit dem getan hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Aber es SOLLTE gehen....


 

Die Frage ist nur, wie 

Ich würde eher einen 27" 3D Monitor kaufen.


edit: Huch, voll übersehen :


john201050 schrieb:


> Da steht  hier  aber was anderes. Und zwar das es bei beiden in etwa gleich ist.
> Allerdings ist der Test schon fast ein Jahr alt. Wie viel sicht seit dem getan hat, weiß ich nicht.



nvidia hat mit der 2. Generation schon einige Verbesserungen gebracht (Lightboost, größerer Sichtbereich durch größere Brille), außerdem werden mehr Spiele unterstützt als bei AMD's HD3D.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hmm ok den 42er Fernseher werd ich wohl doch nicht nehmen grad mit unserm 46er getestet ist doch um einiges zu nah^^
zu 3d, eig wollt ich grafiktechnisch auf amd setzen weil p/l einfach um einiges besser ist... wollt eig auch auf den fx 8350 warten um zu gucken wie der ist (amd fanboy^^)

allerdings hab ich gelesen das man amd hd3d in 1080p nutzen kann wenn der monitor n displayport hat. wollt eig aber Asus VG278H 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör dann holen (die brille soll man auch bei amd nutzen können und soll gut sein) kann ich das n bissl austricksen indem ich n hdmi 1.4a adapter auf display port nehme oder kommen dann da trotzdem nur 720p raus?
wenn nicht würd ich auf den hier gehen Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland offiziell von amd unterstützt (display port und steht auf deren hp) allerdings soll der ziemlich stark spiegeln und ich bräucht dann noch ne 3d brille, könnt ihr da gute empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich gelesen das man amd hd3d in 1080p nutzen kann wenn der monitor n displayport hat. wollt eig aber Asus VG278H 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör dann holen (die brille soll man auch bei amd nutzen können und soll gut sein) kann ich das n bissl austricksen indem ich n hdmi 1.4a adapter auf display port nehme oder kommen dann da trotzdem nur 720p raus?



Die nvidia 3D Vision 2 Brille kannst Du mit einer AMD Grafikkarte gar nicht nutzen. Da müsstest Du den Samsung Monitor nehmen. Zu dem kann ich aber nichts sagen


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Die nvidia 3D Vision 2 Brille kannst Du mit einer AMD Grafikkarte gar nicht nutzen. Da müsstest Du den Samsung Monitor nehmen. Zu dem kann ich aber nichts sagen


 
... meinte Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ^^ 


... jetzt bin ich verwirrt, der a950 kostet mehr als der 750er aber hat nur hdmi also 3d in 720p... wtf...


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Beim S27A950D zahlst Du halt das Design mit. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der nur HDMI hat? 


Also AMD Fanboy hin oder her (), ich zitiere jetzt (ausnahmsweise ) mal gamestar: "Falls Sie stark an 3D interessiert sind, sollten Sie lieber zu einem TFT  greifen, der Nvidias deutlich ausgereifteres 3D Vision 2 unterstützt."

Samsung Syncmaster S27A950D im Test bei GameStar.de

Dann würde ich für Monitore immer vorher bei prad.de schauen, die testen sehr gut und streng:
PRAD | Test Monitor Samsung S27A950D LED vs. PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278H


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Also AMD Fanboy hin oder her (), ich zitiere jetzt (ausnahmsweise ) mal gamestar: "Falls Sie stark an 3D interessiert sind, sollten Sie lieber zu einem TFT  greifen, der Nvidias deutlich ausgereifteres 3D Vision 2 unterstützt."


 Böser Softy!


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ich komm darauf das der kein display port hat weils auf der samsung seite steht^^

http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer/...s/multifunctional-monitors/LT27A950EX/EN-spec

und grad geschaut system mit amd (neuer fx8350 soll ca 220€ kosten, + hd 7970 + mainboard) gegen intel / nvidia (i5 3570k gtx 680 + mainboard) würd ich fürs intel nvidia system etwa 20€ mehr zahlen (ohne monitor) also wirds n intel / nvidia , mal schauen wie das so ist wird ja immer gesagt sei viel besser als amd^^ + den asus monitor, der soll richtig gut sein und überall gut abschneiden auch bei prad^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nimm ne 670....


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Müssten nicht 2x 660ti sogar noch schneller sein als ne einzelne 680? ich mein soooo viel preisunterschied zwischen 2x660ti gegen 680 ist ja auch net mehr


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Lass mal lieber sein... SLI hat viele Nachteile, meiner Meinung nach lohnt das erst ab 670.


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Dafür hast du mehr Abwärme, höheren Verbrauch und ganz tolle Mikroruckler..


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ah ok^^

Edit: jo lohnt iwie kaum man hat ne 50% mehrleistung gegenüber ne 670 gegen 50 % aufpreis^^


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde ja auf die Wasserkühlung pfeifen und eine GTX690 kaufen


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

gtx 680 444€ + wakü 386€ (gpu UND cpu^^) = 820€
gtx 690 = 880€ asus gtx 690 4gd5 (bestimmt laut) + cpu lüfter auch ca 60-70€ = ~ 950 ^^
das geht noch mehr übers limit, grad ausgerechnet bin jetzt mit der config wie beschrieben i5 gtx 680 wakü bei ~ 2650€, das ist schon äußerste grenze mehr raum hab ich leider nicht^^
sonst wär ich auch auf ne 690 gegangen^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nimm ne 670!


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok so würd das ausschauen mit ner 690 und Luftkühlung, leider gibts bei der 690 nur Stock Kühler der Accelero Twin Turbo 690 ist leider noch net draussen.

Den Graka Kühler mal aussen vor gelassen ist das jetzt mit der 690 50€ drüber ist jetzt bei 2700 hmm 20db Lüftergeräusch sollten auch i.o sein oder?

obwohl ich glaub 480w mit der gtx 690 könnten knapp werden oder?^^

Edit: <--- doof hat keinen Link eingefügt^^ http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-264324


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nimm 580W und so laut is die 690 auch nicht...


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die GTX690 ist für eine Dual GPU-Karte, die bis zu 300 Watt unter Last abführen muss, erstaunlich leise. Im Idle unhörbar und unter Last ein relativ "angenehmes" Rauschen.

Wenn Du die Finger von der Taktschraube lässt, reicht auch ein 480 Watt Netzteil. Ich messe unter Last einen Verbrauch von 400 Watt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wer kauft sowas und macht kein OC?


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

das gehäuse sollte es doch auch tun oder? mit 5x120 lüfter
xwarrior_b sind auch -50€
so konnt ich die lüftersteuerung weglassen dafür das asrock z77 extreme4 -n paar euro^^
andere ramspeicher
weniger lüfter -40€

somit komm ich auf das jetzt
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-264324
2560€ von der kühlung her sollten die 5 lüfter das ja eig tun denke ich und steuern kann ich die ja übers board

Edit Ram wurden geändert in low profiel kosten zwar 20€ mehr als 8gb dafür low profile und 16gb


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Produktvergleich Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02), BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) | Geizhals Deutschland mit drei Lüftern wäre besser...


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also ocen wollte ich schon und je nachdem wie laut die ist später vll anderen Kühler drauf ist ja ne asus karte da darf man kühler tauschen.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02), BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) | Geizhals Deutschland mit drei Lüftern wäre besser...


 
sieht aber nicht so schön aus, finde ich^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und das Aerocool is ein Plastikbomber... Wie wäre es damit: Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das Asgard Pro +  2x 140mm Lüfter im Deckel würde gut ausreichen.

Der Zalman CNPS MAX kühlt recht gut, ist konstruktionsbedingt etwas lauter als ein Towerkühler, wie z.B. der Thermalright Macho oder EKL Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und das Aerocool is ein Plastikbomber... Wie wäre es damit: Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Solidly constructed chassis – 0.5mm SECC Japanese Steel. das xpredator war 0.8mm japanese steel^^

guck mir grad das z11plus an^^


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Japanese steel heißt so viel wie hartplastik mit asbest angereichert.


----------



## haudegen16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm ka ich glaub ich bleib beim aerocool das gefällt mir iwie besser  und schlecht abschneiden tuts auch nicht, durchschnittliche wertung gut

Roter Teufel: AeroCool X-Warrior im Test - Gesamtwertung und Fazit (Seite 9) - HT4U.net

lediglich die vorverbauten lüfter (welche ja getauscht werden) sind relativ "laut" 25db

also bei ca 2515 € sind das , sollte reichen und auch nicht mega laut sein ^^


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> hmm ka ich glaub ich bleib beim aerocool das gefällt mir iwie besser  und schlecht abschneiden tuts auch nicht, durchschnittliche wertung gut
> 
> Roter Teufel: AeroCool X-Warrior im Test - Gesamtwertung und Fazit (Seite 9) - HT4U.net
> 
> ...


 
das gehäuse ist schrott^^ und hässlich wie Gina Lisa.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



target2804 schrieb:


> das gehäuse ist schrott^^ und hässlich wie Gina Lisa.


 So kann mans auch ausdrücken...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und wie siehts mit dem aus?
Thermaltake - Germany - Commander MS-III - VO100A1W2N


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Schon eher...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok dann wirds der^^ habt ihr noch nen guten CPU Kühler der da rein passt? der Zalman ist nirgends lieferbar


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wie wärs mit dem? 

Produktvergleich Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

z.B.: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

an dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kann ich ja eig dann 2 lüfter drann machen richtig?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Brauchst du aber nicht.... Und ich glaube nicht, das das passt...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
soll sehr gut sein und passt rein.

Edit:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-264324
mit Versand bei 2 Händlern ca 2650€
3 Händler rechnet er grade durch^^ dauert n bissl xD

ich find ja wenn man schon im 3-4 stelligen Bereich was kauft, könnten sich ja wenigstens die Versandkosten sparen...^^

Ok also 2650 € wären das dann 3 Händler wär genauso teuer^^


----------



## Softy (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Der Dark Rock 2 passt nie und nimmer ins Thermaltake Commander MS 

Also musst Du entweder einen anderen Kühler nehmen, z. B. den Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, oder ein anderes Gehäuse.


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hab noch ne Frage, würdet ihr eher 3D 27 Zoll mit ner gtx 690 oder
2x 7970 bzw die 7990 wenn die von his kommt mit 3x23 zoll in triple hd empfehlen

nebenbei ich hab 3d leider nie testen können daher weiß ich nicht wie das ist, man liest aber eig so gut wie nur gutes von der quali allerdings sollen manche das nicht können bzw kopfschmerzen bekommen


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Dann teste es vorher! Softy gefällt es zum Beispiel. 
Ich empfinde es als unnötig, genau wie bei Filmen... Da habe ich persönlich lieber ein flüssigeres Bild beim Spielen!


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

und wie soll mans vorher testen? bzw wo^^


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Im Mediamarkt, Saturn, Expert und wie sie alle heißen 

Ansonsten musst du halt einen 3D Monitor bestellen und ihn daheim testen...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ah ok^^ ja ka hab mal durch diese billigbrillen bei ausstellungsstücke geguckt aber iwie nie bzw kaum was von 3d erkannt daher dacht ich hmm ka vll ises in spielen besser


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Frag mal softy... 
In Spielen scheint es zumindest mehr 3D Effekte zu geben, dass sieht bei den allermeisten Filmen eher mau aus.


Wenn es dir aber aufs Gemüt schlägt, bringt das alles relativ wenig...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

3D ist bei spielen schon besser umgesetzt, als in den meisen Filmen.
Ist manchmal sehr beeindruckend, aber nicht jedermanns sche manchse sehen es ueberhaupt nicht manchen wird schlecht und kriegen Kopfweh


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> manchen wird schlecht und kriegen Kopfweh


Anwesend


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Anwesend


 mir nicht bloß brauchen tu ich es auch nicht


----------



## Softy (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Frag mal softy...
> In Spielen scheint es zumindest mehr 3D Effekte zu geben, dass sieht bei den allermeisten Filmen eher mau aus.




Hier bin ich schon 

Mir macht 3D Gaming sehr viel Spaß und ich würde es als ausgereift bezeichnen. Auch nach mehreren Stunden Spieldauer habe ich keine "Nebenwirkungen" wie Kopfschmerzen oder Schwindel. Hier hatte ich es mal etwas ausführlicher beschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/122578-sammelthread-3d-allgemein-7.html#post4296565

Ich würde es auch auf jeden Fall vorher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

@softy
NVIDIA verwendet doch Shutterbrillen! 
Wusstest du das damals noch nicht


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

oder man nehme ViewSonic V3D231 LED, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland falls 3d doch nicht so gut ist hat man trotzdem 3 recht ordentliche monitore für reinen geringen aufpreis
laut amd wird der für amd hd3d unterstützt, allerdings versteh ich das noch net wie das so ganz läuft mit dem tri def da steht 3d wäre dann so.

hdmi 1,4 @ 1080p limitiert 24hz pro auge und 720p auf 60 Hz pro auge 

das heißt ich würde auf full hd dann nur 24hz bildwiederholrate haben , richtig? und es heißt auch das 24hz ein bissl wenig sind und man sogenannte ruckler bei schnell bewegenden objekten merkt

also wäre das dann wenn ich zocken will müsste ich ja dann 3x hd ready spielen, richtig? Bzw. wie gravierend ist das mit 24hz, spiele eig nur RPGs da bewegt sich ja eig nichts so schnell wie bei Racing Games etc^^


----------



## Softy (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> @softy
> NVIDIA verwendet doch Shutterbrillen!
> Wusstest du das damals noch nicht


 
Doch, wusste ich. Wieso fragst Du?


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, wusste ich. Wieso fragst Du?


Wegen dem Absatz:


Softy schrieb:


> Den Kopf kann man bewegen, der 3D Effekt bleibt davon unbetroffen. Du  kannst auch von schräg auf den Monitor schauen, das macht nichts. Wie  das genau funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Der IR-Sensor wird wohl die  Position der Brille orten, und dann wird das Bild entsprechend berechnet



@haudegen


haudegen16 schrieb:


> hdmi 1,4 @ 1080p limitiert 24hz pro auge und 720p auf 60 Hz pro auge
> 
> das heißt ich würde auf full hd dann nur 24hz bildwiederholrate haben ,  richtig? und es heißt auch das 24hz ein bissl wenig sind und man  sogenannte ruckler bei schnell bewegenden objekten merkt
> 
> also wäre das dann wenn ich zocken will müsste ich ja dann 3x hd ready  spielen, richtig?


Nein, du kannst auf voller Auflösung in 3D spielen, du hast 24 Bilder pro Auge! Da die abwechselnd gezeigt werden also 24p+24p=48 Bilder pro Sekunde

Und 24 Frames sind auch flüssig, wenn sie in zeitlich korrektem Abstand gezeigt werden. 
Das "Ruckeln" bei Kinofilmen kommt durch große Schwenks über Landschaften, bei dennen Gegenstände von Bild zu Bild viele Pixel springen. Das sieht dann auf einer großen Leinwand etwas lustig aus


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ich frag mich echt ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt auf ne dual hd 7970 zu setzen oder eher lieber eine zu kaufen und das bissl zu warten bis die 8970 kommt, soll ja nicht mehr so lange dauern. Gerüchte zu folge soll die 8800er Serie im Januar kommen.

Edit: Bzw. 1x 7970 oder halt 2x 7950 (boost vll)

Edit2: jo seh grad die 7950 Vapor X OC ist n tick langsamer als die 7970 (~3-5 FPS aber 100€ günstiger macht im CF Verbund 200€ aus)
also 2x 7950 vapor x oc sollte auch triple hd schaffen oder?


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

HIS Radeon HD 7950 IceQ Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H795QC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dürfte doch für cf io sein oder? ist recht leiste, oct, und pustet die luft nich nach unten sondern nach hinten(beim pc) raus , was doch eig besser sein sollte wenn 2 Karten untereinander sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wolltest du nicht sowieso eine Wakü einbauen?
Nimm die billigste, auf die ein Fullcover Kühler passt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mittlerweile sind wir bei LuKü. Dafür Dual-GPU


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja dual gpu bringt mehr wie wakü (von der leistung her^^) nur war ich halt am überlegen die 7970 ist im schnitt grad mal 5 fps über der 7950 kostet dafür 100€ mehr^^ also eher die 7950 und 200€ sparen
und als 7950er dachte ich halt an die von his, sieht nicht schlecht aus von den werten her.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja, aber für SLI/CF am besten ein Referenzdesign...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

wieso referenz ? die sind doch mega laut...
und wegen der abwärme da dacht ich ja extra drann deshalb eig die his weil die die abwärme ja nach hintem statt nach unten führt/führen soll


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja, aber zur HIS gibts meines Wissens keine Tests... Und ich will dich nicht als Versuchskaninchen benutzen...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

DHE - Direct Heat Exhaust in der Praxis : HIS HD 7950 IceQ Turbo 3GB - Wärmeabfuhr pur und trotzdem leise? (exklusiv)
HIS Radeon HD 7950 ICEQ Turbo review - Graphics card noise levels

beides tests des großen bruders davon, leider nicht bei geizhals mit händlern gelistet^^
beim 2ten link sind 38db und last gemessen worden

oder 2x http://geizhals.de/732243
+ 2x http://geizhals.de/722818

lieber wäre mir als kühler http://geizhals.de/eu/809365 gewesen (lässt sich gut mit dem gehäuse kombinieren, ein radi vorne rein 1 hinten) aber die gibts iwie nicht

für die cpu ist der corsair h100 mit enermax tb vegas trio geplant+

Edit: lol seh grad nen test vom hybrid gegen den xtreme... grad mal http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/ARCTIC_Accelero_Hybrid_7970-4.htm 7-8 grad macht das bei doppeltem preis ... o.O


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hab noch ne Frage, ich versuch grad noch Geld am System selbst zu sparen etc und guck ob nicht doch ne Wakü rein geht, allerdings frag ich mich was ich für nen Radiator brauch um die 2x 7950 + cpu kühlen zu können, dachte erst an 2x120 oben und 3x 1x120 (vorne rein, seiten teil und hinten im gehäuse), ist das zu viel also kann ich iwas weglassen (um nochn bissl zu sparen) oder ist das sogar zu wenig?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würd sogar eher 4 nehmen...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

also insgesamt dann 6x120?

könnt ich ja dann kombinieren oder? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...diator.html/XTCsid/80lhktl63kpd7qiebn4i1vpak5 ins seitenteil (muss natürlich dann bearbeitet werden^^

und http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...acool-NexXxoS-Pro-II-Radiator-Rev--2-EOL.html oben ins gehäuse

reicht das?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein. Insgesamt 4.


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also 2x120 dann oben reinpacken 1x 120 vorne und 1x 120 hinten?

Pusten Radis eig dann raus oder rein, oder kann ich das aussuchen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Eher 2 vorne, einer oben, einer hinten...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Passt leider nicht ins Gehäuse^^ aber wie gesagt kann ich die Luftrichtung bei den Radis eig bestimmen?

kommen ja auch noch 2 Gehäuselüfter dann rein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Vllt. ein anderes Case? Bei Dual GPU würde ich Funktion vor Optik stellen...


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm wie siehts mit 
In Win Maelstrom, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Hexa Radiator 720mm Magicool Hexa Radiator 720mm 35305 an der seite befestigt aus?


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hab jetzt doch auf AeroCool Strike-X GT schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gesetzt mit 2x120 Radi vorne und oben.
Ausserdem verzichte ich lieber auf 3D Monitor und hol mir stattdessen 3 andere (statt 250 x 3 für Monitor lieber 175x3) (die neuen LG ips 11mm Rahmen)

Somit komme ich Summa sumaru auf 2600€ mit 2x 7950 + wakü cpu und gpu^^


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Braucht man eig sone 3fach Monitorhalterung ? Beziehungsweise bringt die was (dünnere Ränder vll, weil man das Gehäuse vom Monitor ab macht und den Monitor in den 3fach Ständer packt)
Wenn es was bringt könnt ihr dann vll nen "günstigen" Ständer für 3x ASUS VE258Q, 25" (90LMD7101T11081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen? Hab kb 350 nur für den Ständer von XFX hinzublättern (kostet ja fast soviel wie 2 der Monitore^^)


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein, du kannst sie auch einfach nebeneinander stellen...
Ich würde aber Monitore mit IPS Panel empfehlen, wegen dem Blickwinkel!


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

also mit blickwinkel hab ich iwie kein problem, zumal ips deutlich teurer ist^^ also mein jetztiger lg 24 zoll tn+film panel steht auch höher als ich sitze, wenn ich grade gucke dann guck ich aufs untere drittel des monitors, und das bild ist minimal schlechter als wenn ich grade drauf gucke.

Wenn ihr allerdings einen IPS Monitor mit folgenden Bedingungen kennt würd ich ihn nehmen, wollt eig erst den neuen ips von lg nehmen, da wo der rand stat 1,1mm 11mm ist, aber 2,2cm ränder ...^^

Was der Monitor haben soll.
minimum 23 Zoll
FullHD vorzugsweise sogar 1920x1200
gute Bildqualität
und das allerwichtigste: möglichst dünnen Rahmen (rechts und links, oben ist egal)
Budget: etwa 200€ pro Monitor


Erst wollt ich 3x http://geizhals.de/816023 nehmen aber dann hab ich 
http://geizhals.de/654969 entdeckt und hey für 5 € mehr 2 Zoll mehr 10x so hoher Kontrast und 2 statt 5 ms Reaktionszeit, ausserdem ein empfohlener Monitor für Eyefinity, wegen des dünnem Rahmens.

Der hier reizt mich auch schon iwie, sieht nicht schlecht aus aber... 900 ocken für 3 Stück dann, ist schon n Stück^^
http://geizhals.at/eu/810713


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok nehme doch den LG, hat zur Zeit einer der dünnsten Rahmen die man bekommt (IPS)


----------



## Softy (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde auch zu den neuen LG's greifen, denn 11mm Rahmen ist immer noch relativ dünn.


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Oder doch lieber die 27 Zoll Version des LGs (kostet 100€ mehr) und dann wenn die 21:9 Monitore kommen einen davon holen Gerüchte zu folge sollen die November bis Januar rum kommen.
Beispielsweise der LG EA92 oder der Phillips Ultrawide 21:9 (soll ende des Jahres für ca 500$ kommen). Persönlich gefällt mir das halt ohne Rahmen besser, aber die beiden Monis (29 Zoll) laufen auf 2560x1080, das heißt wenn ich einen der 29er dann nehme, wenn die kommen, müsste das doch nicht so Anspruchsvoll sein wie Triple HD, das heißt eine HD 7950/70 müsste das doch auch sogar packen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, das heißt das ließe sich noch einiges an Geld sparen^^


----------



## Softy (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So ungefähr kann man die benötigte Grafikleistung ausrechnen. Für FullHD müssen ~2,07 Mio. Pixel berechnet werden, für 2560x1080 sind es ~2,76 Mio. Pixel, also ~33% mehr. Also sollte die Grafikkarte etwa ein Drittel mehr Dampf im Kessel haben. Eine HD7970 sollte es also schon sein.


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter Bei den Radis reichen da 2 (für spätere HD8000 Crossfire?) Zur not pack ich dann lieber jetzt noch n 3ten drauf also 6x120.

Beim Prozessor, der steht da nur als Lückenfüller wegen dem Preis, will auf AMDs neues "Flaggschiff" setzen  , preislich richtet der sich an 250 $ also ca 200 € soll Ende Oktober auf den Markt kommen.

So hab ich jetzt etwas über 2,2k und hab damit Geld für spätere Upgrades: jetziges System wird dann verkauft, sollte auch so 300€ geben + dann den Monitor verkaufen und einen der oben beschriebenen kaufen, Graka verkaufen und 1-2 je nach Leistung der HD 8950/70 dann kaufen^^

Denke so sollte das dann gehen oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wieso willst du eine neue AMD CPU? Die ist zu 1000000000% langsamer als der i5 (in Spielen) 

Die neuen Grafikkartengenerationen werden i.d.R. stromsparender und schneller => effizienter,
also sollte die auch in paar Jahren noch reichen^^

Bei so einem Budget würde ich schon auf die Asus Xonar DX setzen: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Kauf dir den i5 3570k. Davon hast du mehr als vom Bulldozer.


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eine neue AMD CPU? Die ist zu 1000000000% langsamer als der i5 (in Spielen)
> 
> Die neuen Grafikkartengenerationen werden i.d.R. stromsparender und schneller => effizienter,
> also sollte die auch in paar Jahren noch reichen^^
> ...


 

Das die Grakas effizienter werden weiß ich , aber worums mir ging war eig das P/L Verhältnis was dann zwischen der HD 8950 und der 8970 besteht, also ob der Aufpreis zu 8970 lohnt z.B und ob halt 1 oder 2 um auf 2560x1080 weiterhin zu spielen (der 21:9 monitor soll dann erstmal bleiben^^)

Warum ne 7.1 Soundkarte wenn ich eh nur 2.0 hab?^^

Und zum FX 8350, ich glaub nicht das der langsamer sein wird als der i5 3570k, ich denk der wird den sogar schlagen, zumindest was man so von den werten her liest. aber das sieht man wenn der rauskommt. solange wart ich noch mit dem kauf des systems. (sind ja eh nur noch 2-4 wochen das halt ich auch noch aus^^)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

AMD is mit Bulldozer/ Piledriver sehr ineffizient... Nach deiner rechnung müsste der 8150 schneller sein, als mein 3770k... Is er aber nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Das die Grakas effizienter werden weiß ich , aber worums mir ging war eig das P/L Verhältnis was dann zwischen der HD 8950 und der 8970 besteht, also ob der Aufpreis zu 8970 lohnt z.B und ob halt 1 oder 2 um auf 2560x1080 weiterhin zu spielen (der 21:9 monitor soll dann erstmal bleiben^^)
> 
> Warum ne 7.1 Soundkarte wenn ich eh nur 2.0 hab?^^
> 
> Und zum FX 8350, ich glaub nicht das der langsamer sein wird als der i5 3570k, ich denk der wird den sogar schlagen, zumindest was man so von den werten her liest. aber das sieht man wenn der rauskommt. solange wart ich noch mit dem kauf des systems. (sind ja eh nur noch 2-4 wochen das halt ich auch noch aus^^)


 Ähhm ganz kurz die 8xxxer Serie gibts noch nicht
Weil das eine sehr gute Soundkarte von de technik her ist du musst ja nicht 7.1 anschliessen.
Und ich glaub nicht das der Bulli den i5 schlagen wird, das haben die beim ersten auch schon gesagt und verkackt hat der trotzdem bei fast doppelt so hohem Stromverbrauch


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

lest ihr eigentlich bevor ihr antwortet?  (soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, reine ironie)
der fx 8150 in der wunschliste bei geizhals als PLATZHALTER...!!! geplant ist der FX 8350 der bisher noch nicht getestet wurde und worauf ich erstmal warte. Sollte der auch so ******* sein dann wirds natürlich Intel aber sollte der akzeptabel sein dann AMD (als AMD Fanboy^^) Bisher gibt es aber halt noch keine Tests zum FX 8350 also heißts warten. Ausserdem sollen die Bulldozer bei Windows 8 nochmal nen deutlichen Leistungsschub bekommen (was natürlich auch geholt wird, auch wenn alle sagen es ist *******, ich mag es und hab leistungstechnisch schon nen Unterschied gesehen)


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ähhm ganz kurz die 8xxxer Serie gibts noch nicht
> Weil das eine sehr gute Soundkarte von de technik her ist du musst ja nicht 7.1 anschliessen.
> Und ich glaub nicht das der Bulli den i5 schlagen wird, das haben die beim ersten auch schon gesagt und verkackt hat der trotzdem bei fast doppelt so hohem Stromverbrauch


 
Auch hier, bitte erst lesen dann schreiben, ich hab gesagt ich kauf zum Übergang ne 7950 und wenn die 8000er Serie rauskommt steig ich auf diese um^^ (Sobald dafür nen Wakü da ist^^)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich sagte ja Bulldozer UND Piledriver... Liest du eigentlich?


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja Bulldozer UND Piledriver... Liest du eigentlich?


 
Da frag ich mich nur woher du wissen kannst das der 8350 ineffizient ist / wird^^

Bisher wird nur gesagt das der etwa 30 % mehr Leistung als der 8150 bringen soll, energieeffizienter sein soll 32nm herstellungsverfahren hat und nen höheren (turbo)Takt hat 4GHZ/4,2 Turbo


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Auch hier, bitte erst lesen dann schreiben, ich hab gesagt ich kauf zum Übergang ne 7950 und wenn die 8000er Serie rauskommt steig ich auf diese um^^ (Sobald dafür nen Wakü da ist^^)


 Ok und woher sollen wir wissen ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt wenn die Karten noch nicht draußen sind?
Und ich glaub das auch Piledriver was wahrscheinlich nur eine leichte Veränderung vo Bulli sein wird im gaming auch nicht viel reißen wird, dafuer muss ne neuer Architektur her. ABer wir werden sehen
Edit: war das nicht schon beim Bulli so das AMD ein paar Transistoren zuviel versprochen hat? Auf die Angaben vom Hersteller selbst würde ich mich nie verlassen


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja deshalb sag ich ja übergangsweise die 7950, die hd 8970 soll ja ende des jahres anfang nächsten jahres raus kommen, und dann guckt man wieder obs sich lohnt, oder überhaupt lohnt. oder ob man lieber statt die 8000er zu nehmen noch ne 7970 holt die ja dann um einiges günstiger werden sollten (ich doof schreib dir ganze zeit 7950 aber meine die 7970 xD)

wie gesagt ich warte erstmal den test ab und dann entscheide ich ob n piledriver ins haus kommt oder nicht, dauert ja nicht mehr so lange (oktober sollen die ja kommen)
preislich tut sich da ja nicht sooo viel also kann man die konfig ja dann ebend auf ein intel system ändern (ist ja nur anderes board, cpu und anderer wakü für die cpu)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich nur woher du wissen kannst das der 8350 ineffizient ist / wird^^
> 
> Bisher wird nur gesagt das der etwa 30 % mehr Leistung als der 8150 bringen soll, energieeffizienter sein soll 32nm herstellungsverfahren hat und nen höheren (turbo)Takt hat 4GHZ/4,2 Turbo


 30% sind innerhalb derselben Architektur nicht möglich.... Dazu brauch Intel weniger Strom...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> ja deshalb sag ich ja übergangsweise die 7950, die hd 8970 soll ja ende des jahres anfang nächsten jahres raus kommen, und dann guckt man wieder obs sich lohnt, oder überhaupt lohnt. oder ob man lieber statt die 8000er zu nehmen noch ne 7970 holt die ja dann um einiges günstiger werden sollten (ich doof schreib dir ganze zeit 7950 aber meine die 7970 xD)


 Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Geldverschwendung
Entweder jetzt die 7970 kaufen dann  mindestens die 8000er ueberspringen oder noch warten und die 8000er kaufen.
Mit dem tauschen würdest du ja einen relativ hohen Verlust machen


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also dann doch lieber jetzt auf 2x 7950 setzen? 2x 7970 ist mir iwie P/L mäßig zu teuer. Sind ja 200€ Unterschied für ca 10% mehr Leistung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja, das würde ich machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Also dann doch lieber jetzt auf 2x 7950 setzen? 2x 7970 ist mir iwie P/L mäßig zu teuer. Sind ja 200€ Unterschied für ca 10% mehr Leistung


 Ja das ist nicht schlecht.
Bei Cf sinds dann aber 20% mehr Leistung sind ja zwei KArten


----------



## haudegen16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wenn man dann sowas liest, kommt man auch ins Grübeln.. hmm jetzt kaufen oder lieber warten^^
Weitere Informationen zu AMDs Radeon HD-8000-Serie
Bis zu 40 % Mehrleistung hört sich nicht schlecht an^^ aber wie werden die Preise wohl aussehen^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann sowas liest, kommt man auch ins Grübeln.. hmm jetzt kaufen oder lieber warten^^
> Weitere Informationen zu AMDs Radeon HD-8000-Serie
> Bis zu 40 % Mehrleistung hört sich nicht schlecht an^^ aber wie werden die Preise wohl aussehen^^


 Das sind halt Gerüchte, was da dahinter ist weiß man erst nach release
eins kann ich dir sagen die neuen KArten sind sehr teuer ich habe vor eineem halben JAhr fuer meine 7950 kurz nach Release 400€ gezahlt


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Diese Gerüchte gibt es immer vor dem Launch einer neuen Grafikkartengeneration, darauf gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.

Wenn ich tippen müsste, würde ich sagen, dass der Performanceunterschied zwischen der HD7xxx und HD8xxx nicht so riesig ausfällt, weil bei den letzten Grafikkartengenerationen ein größerer Leistungssprung immer mit einem Shrink in der Fertigung verbunden war. 
Die HD 4xxx wurde im 55nm Verfahren gefertigt und der Sprung zur HD 5xxx (40nm Fertigung) war recht deutlich. 
Die HD6xxx, die ebenfalls eine Strukturbreite von 40nm hatte, war kaum schneller als die HD5xxx und das z.T. auf Kosten der Bildqulität.
Die HD7xxx wird in 28nm gefertigt und ist wieder deutlich schneller als die HD6xxx. Da die HD8xxx ebenfalls im 28nm Verfahren gefertigt wird, erwarte ich keine (leider) keine Wunder. Auch wenn ich es AMD wünschen würde, dass sie mal wieder einen richtigen Knaller rausbringen


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> lest ihr eigentlich bevor ihr antwortet?  (soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, reine ironie)
> der fx 8150 in der wunschliste bei geizhals als PLATZHALTER...!!! geplant ist der FX 8350 der bisher noch nicht getestet wurde und worauf ich erstmal warte. Sollte der auch so ******* sein dann wirds natürlich Intel aber sollte der akzeptabel sein dann AMD (als AMD Fanboy^^) Bisher gibt es aber halt noch keine Tests zum FX 8350 also heißts warten. Ausserdem sollen die Bulldozer bei Windows 8 nochmal nen deutlichen Leistungsschub bekommen (was natürlich auch geholt wird, auch wenn alle sagen es ist *******, ich mag es und hab leistungstechnisch schon nen Unterschied gesehen)


 
Du willst dir also erst mal einen Bullfozer kaufen in der Hoffnung dass Vishera besser wird?
Glaubst du an den Weihnachtsmann? 
Woher soll die Mehr Leistung kommen?
Intel liegt im Mittel 40% vor AMD. Der Bulldozer ist teilweise sogar um mehr als 50% langsamer als in Games.
Wo will Vishera denn die 50% aufholen? Wie soll das gehen?
Mit viel Glück steigt die Pro Takt Leistung um 10% und durch den etwas höheren Takt sind vielleicht noch mal 10% drin. Macht dann 20%. Damit ist er aber nicht mal in Schlagdistanz zu Sandy. Ivy ist noch ein Stück weiter und Haswell wird Vishera wieder an die Wand klatschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst dir also erst mal einen Bullfozer kaufen in der Hoffnung dass Vishera besser wird?
> Glaubst du an den Weihnachtsmann?
> Woher soll die Mehr Leistung kommen?
> Intel liegt im Mittel 40% vor AMD. Der Bulldozer ist teilweise sogar um mehr als 50% langsamer als in Games.
> ...


 Ganz genauc im Server bereich sind die Gut aber im Gaming nicht.
Hat amd ja selbst geasagt das sie das Wettrennen mit Intel aufhören werden


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Auch im Server Bereich hat AMD keine Chance gegen Intel. Aber Intel verlangt dort auch Mondpreise und da schlägt eben AMDs chance.
Die 16 Core Opterons bekommst du für 500-1000€.
Intel verlangt für seine 8 Kerner 1000-4000€.
Kaufst du also 2 16 Core Opteron bezahlst du weniger als wenn du 1 Intel 8 Core kaufst und mit 2x 16 Cores bist du dann auch schneller als der Intel.


----------



## haudegen16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst dir also erst mal einen Bullfozer kaufen in der Hoffnung dass Vishera besser wird?
> Glaubst du an den Weihnachtsmann?
> Woher soll die Mehr Leistung kommen?
> Intel liegt im Mittel 40% vor AMD. Der Bulldozer ist teilweise sogar um mehr als 50% langsamer als in Games.
> ...


 
Ich wiederhole mich nochmals...
Der Bulldozer in dem Preisvergleich dient mir lediglich als Preisorientierung... Ich will erstmal den Release und die ersten Tests des Visheras abwarten (was ja net mehr lange dauern sollte) und dann kann ich mich zur not ja noch umentscheiden auf Intel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nochmals...
> Der Bulldozer in dem Preisvergleich dient mir lediglich als Preisorientierung... Ich will erstmal den Release und die ersten Tests des Visheras abwarten (was ja net mehr lange dauern sollte) und dann kann ich mich zur not ja noch umentscheiden auf Intel.


 mach das, aber gleub mir du wirst dich nicht zur Not zu Intel weschseln sondern mit Vergnügen


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nochmals...
> Der Bulldozer in dem Preisvergleich dient mir lediglich als Preisorientierung... Ich will erstmal den Release und die ersten Tests des Visheras abwarten (was ja net mehr lange dauern sollte) und dann kann ich mich zur not ja noch umentscheiden auf Intel.


 
Vishera kommt Ende Oktober. 
Frag also noch mal Ende Oktober nach welchen Intel du dann nehmen solltest.


----------



## haudegen16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja als intel wird dann ja eh der 3570k kommen^^ aber eine frage hab ich noch
will auch übertakten, reicht das hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter für i5 3570k oc + gtx 690 oc? oder ist es sogar zu viel das ich was wegnehmen / ändern kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wie weit willst du denn übertakten?


----------



## haudegen16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

kommt drauf an wie meine möglichkeiten sind? wie weit 1/2 der 240er radis das packen und wie weit ich mit nem 3ten 240er radi übertakten kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Alles über 4,5GHz ist sinnfrei weil du dann exorbitant viel Spannung brauchst und das nicht mehr im Verhältnis zum Taktgewinn steht.
Daher reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler aus wie der Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles über 4,5GHz ist sinnfrei weil du dann exorbitant viel Spannung brauchst und das nicht mehr im Verhältnis zum Taktgewinn steht.
> Daher reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler aus wie der Alpenföhn K2.


 Ich mag sinnfrei


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich mag sinnfrei


 
Ich nicht. Meine CPU braucht 1,31 Volt für 4,5GHz. Für 4,7GHz muss ich schon 1,4 volt reinkloppen.
Die 200MHz mehr Takt stehen rund 0,1 Volt mehr Spannung gegenüber. Absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## haudegen16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja wollt eig aber ma wakü testen^^
würden 2 der 240er Radiatoren reichen um den i5 und die 690 zu übertakten ? oder reicht einer schon aus?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Du willst die GTX 690 unter Wasser setzen?
Das würde ich mir sparen. Der Kühler ist sehr gut den die Karte hat.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Meine CPU braucht 1,31 Volt für 4,5GHz. Für 4,7GHz muss ich schon 1,4 volt reinkloppen.
> Die 200MHz mehr Takt stehen rund 0,1 Volt mehr Spannung gegenüber. Absolut sinnfrei.


 Ich betreibe die ja auch nicht 24/7 so hoch getacktet


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich betreibe die ja auch nicht 24/7 so hoch getacktet


 
Davon rede ich aber. Wenn der TS Wakü und so haben will dann doch für den 24/7 Einsatz oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die GTX690 geht auch unter Luftkühlung gut ab  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Davon rede ich aber. Wenn der TS Wakü und so haben will dann doch für den 24/7 Einsatz oder nicht?


 Er will aber auch nicht 24/7 5,3 GHz, oder


----------



## haudegen16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

eig wollt ich die graka mit wasserkühlen weils dann um einiges ruhiger sein soll und bestimmt kühler läuft also weiter übertaktbar ist. und mit 80° ist ja nicht viel zu arbeiten (standardkühler)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ne GraKa kann gefahrlos 95° erreichen...


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> eig wollt ich die graka mit wasserkühlen weils dann um einiges ruhiger sein soll und bestimmt kühler läuft also weiter übertaktbar ist. und mit 80° ist ja nicht viel zu arbeiten (standardkühler)


 
Die GTX 690 ist schon recht leise für eine Multi GPU Karte.


----------



## haudegen16 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

bei amd eyefinit braucht man ja min 1 monitor der nen displayport hat, die von mir ausgesuchten haben aber leider keinen sprich da muss halt n adapter von hdmi auf dp her, ist ja nicht so schlimm. nun besteht meine frage, bringt das iwelche vorteile wenn ich das mit 3 adaptern dann mache, also jeden monitor über displayport adapter laufen lasse oder tut sich da nichts im vergleich zu hdmi


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Kannst doch adapter benutzen, dann braucht dein monitor kein display-port.


----------



## haudegen16 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja das hab ich ja gesagt, also geplant ist halt das der mittlere monitor dann auf dp adapter läuft, aber meine frage ist nun bringt das iwelche vorteile ob ich den linken/ rechten moni auch auf dp adapter laufen lasse oder hdmi


----------



## soth (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein, die Bildqualität usw. ist die selbe


----------



## Jeanboy (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Nein, die Bildqualität usw. ist die selbe


 
Genau  Weils beides digitale Signale sind


----------



## haudegen16 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

beim cf system kommen alle kabel in die erste graka richtig?

geht das auch wenn ich vom minidisplayport auf den hdmi anschluss dann gehe? also mit beispielsweise http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=bC5nUMD9OcTtsgb1rIHwDg&ved=0CEAQ8wIwAQ kabel dann?


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

völlig wurst wie. es geht. das digitale signal ist immer das gleiche (außer bei vga, aber das ist ja analog )


----------



## haudegen16 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hi hab noch ne frage,
schränkt das ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Mainboard, Trifire ein? Dachte da an ein Trififre System aus 3x 7950, kostet n paar € mehr wie n CF aus 2x7970 aber Trifire soll besser sein im Bezug auf Mikroruckler. Das Mainboard hat aber nur 2x PCIe 2.0 16x und 1x PCIe 2.0 4x, schränkt der 4x Kanal das Trifire dann ein?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das board kann nur 2x8 Lanes.
Du solltest dann ein Board mit 990FX Chiupsatz kaufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Eine AMD startet erst ab x8


----------



## haudegen16 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja wie wäre es mit dem hier:
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJA0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat eig alle Anschlüsse die ich bräuchte: 4x Gehäuselüfter (spart mir ne extra Lüftersteuerung^^) 2x PCIe 16x, 1x PCIe 8x, und dann halt nochn PCIe 4x und 1x für Soundkarte und WLAN Karte.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Von 3 Grafikkarten würde ich die Finger lassen. Lieber 2 schnelle. Jede GPU mehr sorgt für mehr Mikroruckler.


----------



## haudegen16 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Von 3 Grafikkarten würde ich die Finger lassen. Lieber 2 schnelle. Jede GPU mehr sorgt für mehr Mikroruckler.


Was ich gelesen hab ist das die 3te Graka grade dafür da sein soll die Mikroruckler ein bissl zu drosseln, Mehrleistung soll man dadurch nicht wirklich erhalten nur weniger Mikroruckler.
Und wenn ich jetzt so vergleiche 2x7970 GHZ = ca 800€ 3x 7950 Boost ca 830€


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nein. 3 Grafikkarten führt zu mehr Mikrorucklern. Das mit der Mehrleistung stimmt aber  Denn kaum Spiele unterstützen mehr als 2 GPU's.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Was ich gelesen hab ist das die 3te Graka grade dafür da sein soll die Mikroruckler ein bissl zu drosseln, Mehrleistung soll man dadurch nicht wirklich erhalten nur weniger Mikroruckler.
> Und wenn ich jetzt so vergleiche 2x7970 GHZ = ca 800€ 3x 7950 Boost ca 830€


 das erste ist falsch das zweite richtig.
Zwei sind meiner Meinung nach am lonendsten mehr ist nicht mehr rentabel


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hmm hab doch noch n bissl rumgeschaut und preislich noch n bissl was gedrückt  denke so sollte es auch gehen, verzichte doch lieber auf eyefinity und spar dadurch ne menge^^
Aber ich denke ich sollte jetzt so was P/L mäßig so liegt gut mit dabei sein (mit 3D sogar, AMD zertifizierter Monitor^^)

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Bei den Lüftern sind 4 vom Corsair H100 und 4 Gehäuselüfter

Und der Prozessor halt der neue FX-8350, der 8150 in der Liste dient nur als Platzhalter.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei 3D mit einer Karte wünsche ich viel Spaß bei ner Diashow


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Hmm hab doch noch n bissl rumgeschaut und preislich noch n bissl was gedrückt  denke so sollte es auch gehen, verzichte doch lieber auf eyefinity und spar dadurch ne menge^^
> Aber ich denke ich sollte jetzt so was P/L mäßig so liegt gut mit dabei sein (mit 3D sogar, AMD zertifizierter Monitor^^)
> 
> Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...


 warte erst mal was der neue so leistet.
Fuer 3D aber bitte NV das geht einfach um längen beser


----------



## soth (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und die Soundkarte kannst du in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Du siehst, wir sind uns einig. Das ist sowas von


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok Soundkarte wurd geändert^^ 
@Geforce-Lover why Diashow? ne 7970 GHZ wird ja wohl 3D auf 27" 1080P hinbekommen o.O
@POWER_TO_THE_GEAR laut Tests soll sich da nicht viel tun. Leistungsmäßig ist sogar AMD zum Teil besser.

Zwei überzeugende 3D-Lösungen mit Stärken und Schwächen : Nvidia 3D Vision versus AMD HD3D: 18 Spiele im Test

Und ich will kein NVIDIA^^ lange AMD gehabt nie Probleme, zur Zeit NVIDIA und nur Treiberprobs^^ gurke z.Z aufm 301er rum weil der 306er nur für Treibercrashes sorgt^^

Und wegen der Soundkarte dacht ich weil immer gesagt wurd zum zocken Creative Musik Asus


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So, 3D frisst die Leistung einer ganzen Graka, nur um es darzustellen. Für spielbare Bildraten brauchst du ne 2.

Unter HD 7990/ GTX 690 wird das nix


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich glaub ich sollte dazu sagen das ich nicht so grafikaufwändige Spiele wie Metro2033 BF3 etc Spiele, eher so WoW, GW2, LoL, und wenn es kommt Dragon Age 3^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das könnte schon eher klappen.... Könnte aber eng werden...


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Oder 2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11196-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Schon eher...


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Metro 2033 ist nicht Grafik aufwendig?


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Metro 2033 ist nicht Grafik aufwendig?


 
 klar und hab doch gesagt das ich sowas nicht spiele^^


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Für grafisch nicht so aufwändige Spiele reicht schon eine HD7950 oder HD7970.


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also würde die HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für GW2, WoW und LoL in 3D reichen oder? Single GPU wär mir allein wegen GW2 lieber weil GW2 so kleine Problemchen mit CF hat^^ Ausserdem müsste ich die HIS 7970 ja noch übertakten können, der Kühler davon soll ja recht gut sein (Kooperation mit Arctic Cooling)

oder sagen wir so die 7970 sollte jetzt erstmal reichen oder? sodass ich mir dann in nem jahr oder so noch ne 2te dazu kaufe.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde sagen, dass das reicht. Leider kenne ich mich mit AMD-Karten in Verbindung mit 3D nicht so gut aus  Welchen Monitor nimmst Du denn dazu?

Und wie sieht die Zusammenstellung im Moment aus? Und überhaupt?


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Auch hier noch einmal der FX8150 dient nur als Platzhalter, da soll der FX8350 rein^^
so ist das geplant

und noch ne frage nebenbei die soundkarte kann ich ja dann in den PCIe 16x (elektrisch 4x) stecken, also das die halt nicht die gleiche Leitung wie die Graka belegt, oder?

mit dem monitor soll amd hd3d ohne probleme funzen

http://sites.amd.com/us/recommended/Pages/hd3d-panels.aspx


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei der SSD würde ich bei der bewährten Samsung SSD 830 bleiben.

Ich wäre ja nach wie vor für einen i5-3570K oder i7-3770K. Aber wenn es der Piledriver sein muss... 

RAM würde ich 2x8 GB Riegel kaufen, z.B: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30 (DDR3-1866) (F3-1866C10D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil würde ich kein Superblümchen kaufen, die Lötqualität ist da... gewisschen Schwankungen unterworfen  Außerdem fehlt bei vielen Modellen eine Schutzschaltung (OCP). Da würde ich den Rechner dann nicht aus den Augen lassen. Besser wäre ein Straight Power E9 CM 580W.

Passt die H100 in das Gehäuse?


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja das H100 passt ins Gehäuse, oben. Bei der SSD dachte ich halt weil die Vertex 4 nochmal n ganzen Tick schneller sein soll.^^
Und bei dem Ram, der soll gut sein für AMD Systeme und hat gute Bewertungen, hab selbst nur gute Erfahrungen mit Corsair gemacht, meine GSkills musste ich mit mehr Spannung versorgen sonst liefen die net stabil^^

Aber so im Großen und Ganzen ist das in Ordnung? (Jetzt auf die Samsung SSD und das Bequiet (grad gesehen viel stärkere 12V Schiene o.O) umgestiegen) 
Jetzt komm ich dann so auf ~ 2120€ (geschätzt)


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also ich hab die Vertex 4 und die Crucial m4. Und jetzt rate mal, ob ich einen Unterschied merke 

Wenn Du 2 HD7970's einbauen, und die CPU und Grafikkarten übertakten willst, ist das Netzteil zu klein. Ich vermute mal, dass der Piledriver kein Kostverächter sein wird  Da sollte ein 750 Watt Netzteil her, z.B. das Corsair AX 750. Wenn es ein LED Netzteil sein soll, ich hätte noch ein Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue, 750W ATX 2.3 hier rumliegen und würde es günstig verkaufen  Bei Interesse kannst Du mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das sollte ja erstmal reichen denke ich oder?^^

Wären so (sehr grob) geschätzt dann 2200€ das wird wohl erstmal einige Zeit reichen xD

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-264324&nmerk=679893


Oder lieber http://geizhals.de/718286 das kostet 2€ mehr hat aber 80+ Platinum (und 10A weniger auf der 12V Schiene^^ 100 statt 110^^)

Aber zum Thema Superflower Netzteile. 1. Die ganzen Schutzmechanismen sollen die eig auch haben und 2. werden die eig auch viel empfohlen, obwohl sie preiswert sind.

Ach ich bleib beim Bequiet^^ passt auch farblich schöner ins System als das Enermax^^


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Kannst du mir nochmal die Punkte aufzählen, die für einen AMD Prozessor in einem Gamer PC sprechen?


Ram ist der billiger:

2x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann hast du immer noch 8 GB Ram, falls 1 Kit zurückgeschickt werden muss


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

der mag zwar schlechter als der intel sein aber ich mag halt amd und hab nur gute erfahrungen mit gemacht^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> der mag zwar schlechter als der intel sein aber ich mag halt amd und hab nur gute erfahrungen mit gemacht^^


 Intel ist besser, was spricht denn dagegen ich habe auch nur gute erfahrung mit Intel gemacht. Ich finde man sollte immer das nehmen was besser ist egal wer es herstellt.
Außerdem hält der intel länger als der Amd


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mir tut es halt einfach in der Seele weh, wenn man unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster wirft und in 2-3 Jahren merkt, dass der AMD nur auf der Stromrechnung ganz oben ist 

Glaub uns... viele hier sind von AMD auf Intel gewechselt und bereuen diesen Schritt sicher nicht. Intel ist zur Zeit einfach deutlich besser! In allen Belangen!

Du wirst nicht nur genauso glücklich sein, sondern noch glücklicher, wenn du in 3 Jahren hörst, dass der Spielzeugbagger nicht mehr ausreicht und du
genauso viel Geld für einen Prozessor ausgegeben hast, der auch 4 Jahre halten wird 

Mehr kann man dir nicht mehr dazu sagen


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

oder immer und immer wieder dazu. die config sollte wenigstens einmal komplett sein ohne akuten aufrüstbedarf. deshalb lieber gleich etwas "tiefer" in die tasche greifen, statt nach und nach immer wieder nachkaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Naja, warten wir mal erste Test ab. Vielleicht zaubert AMD ja was tolles aus dem Hut 

Zu den PCIe Erweiterungskarten, wenn Du eine 2. Grafikkarte einbauen willst, würde ich ein anderes Board nehmen, sonst wird das eng mit den ganzen Karten, z.B. Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Naja, warten wir mal erste Test ab. Vielleicht zaubert AMD ja was tolles aus dem Hut
> 
> Zu den PCIe Erweiterungskarten, wenn Du eine 2. Grafikkarte einbauen willst, würde ich ein anderes Board nehmen, sonst wird das eng mit den ganzen Karten, z.B. Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
1. genau erstmal abwarten^^ sie wollen ja was großes zaubern mal sehen was raus kommt^^
2. wieso denn das? das sabertooth ist doch eig besser, ich mein platz ist da hatte geplant die wlan karte unter die graka in den pcie 1x zu packen (ist ja net groß und behindert die graka net) und ganz unten in den 4x dann die soundkarte. aber worum es mir eig ging ist das die 4x lane ja dann nix mit der 16x der graka zu tun hat, also diese nicht einschränkt richtig?


----------



## soth (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Zu 2.: Da passt die Soundkarte ganz sicher nicht, ohne Wasserkühlung der Grafikkarte, hin 

Zu 1.: Niemand macht bei gleicher Architektur riesige Performancesprünge, das ist Wunschdenken!


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

aber wenn amds prozzi nicht so pralle wird hab ich nochn intel nvidia system zusammen gestellt^^
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
150 € teurer ist das ca


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

@ soth zu 1.^^ naja dann wären da halt einmal der 4x und der 8x steckplatz für die beiden karten, die beiden steckplätze müssten ja auf einer lane laufen soweit ich das sehe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> aber wenn amds prozzi nicht so pralle wird hab ich nochn intel nvidia system zusammen gestellt^^
> Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 150 € teurer ist das ca


 Die ist leer^^
Außerdem lauft intel auch gut mit AMD Grakas


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm son intel nvidia system sieht auch nicht schlecht aus^^ und naja grad mal ca 150€ mehr (der 8350 soll ja etwas mehr als 200€ kosten der 8150 liegt bei 160)
Jetzt nur noch die Frage: Ist bei der MSI GTx 680 Lightning n Kabel bei oder muss ich das noch dazu kaufen, wenn ja welches würdet ihr dann eher empfehlen für 3D, Dual Link DVI oder HDMI 1.4

Edit: Hier jetzt solltet ihr es sehen^^
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-267783
Hatt mich direkt für die Lightning entschieden weil die recht leise aber sehr leistungsfähig sein soll.

Und zu Intel mit AMD Graka, klar geht das auch^^ habs zz ja AMD mit Nvidia Graka^^ aber dachte mir wenn schon was neues dann komplett, so mit Physx, Nvidia 3D und so, und die GTX 680 soll ohne Probs 3D können^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich empfehle eine 670 
Mit einer 680 is auch kein 3D


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eine 670
> Mit einer 680 is auch kein 3D


 
Die Stock 680 schafft 30 FPS bei 5760x1080 in BF3 dann wird die Lightning ja wohl 3D in 1920x1080 bei Spielen wie WoW, LoL und so Konsorten schaffen...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich hab ne Werksübertaktete 680, und es geht nicht


----------



## haudegen16 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei welchen Spielen^^


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Die Stock 680 schafft 30 FPS bei 5760x1080 in BF3


 
Aber ohne alles und 3D kostet 60-100% Grafikleistung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Bei allen die ich zocke


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Bei allen die ich zocke


 
Mahjong und Tetris?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Genau. Du hast Minesweeper vergessen


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Genau. Du hast Minesweeper vergessen


 
Das schafft die Karte doch nicht.  
In Solitär ruckelt es doch schon.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich hab schon Frame Drops im Explorer


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Frame Drops im Explorer


 
Bei dir ruckelt schon der Bios Screen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Reicht es bei dir mit der 690 für Angry Birds?


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Reicht es bei dir mit der 690 für Angry Birds?


 
Bei Downsampling und Supersample ect. nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Erst dann? Ich kann es nicht mal stareten


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Reicht es bei dir mit der 690 für Angry Birds?


 
Das spiele ich auf dem Handy weil es auf dem Desktop nicht läuft.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hast du ein Glück... mein Handy schafft das auch nicht


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück... mein Handy schafft das auch nicht


 
Ich habe mir extra das Galaxy S3 gekauft.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nokia N95 FTW!


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm nach nem bissl hin und her kam jetzt das raus

Wunschliste vom 04.10.2012, 22:38 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sind jetzt 56 € mehr wie das amd system (die onboard soundkarte soll recht in ordnung sein, spart 60 €, der i5 ist nicht so warm wie der amd fx , also reichen 2 lüfter für den radi, spart 30€, 8gb sollten erstmal reichen zur not kann man später iwann mal nachkaufen wenn man mehr braucht ^^ spart 40 €


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Lass mal die H100 sein, ein guter Lüftkühler is genauso gut, billiger und leiser.....

Und nimm ne billigere 680....... Z.B. die: http://geizhals.de/763135 Leise, guter Kühler, minimal niedriger getaktet.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Lass mal die H100 sein, ein guter Lüftkühler is genauso gut, billiger und leiser.....
> 
> Und nimm ne billigere 680.......


 
Die beste GTX 680 bekommst du durch den Accelero Twin Turbo II 

GeForce GTX 680 + Arctic Accelero TWIN TURBO II [Mod-Tutorial] + NoiseTest + OC + Anno 2070 Test - YouTube 

EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber eig. reicht auch diese: (nur 5%-10% langsamer) ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Beim Board reicht das vollkommen: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ram wäre dieser schneller und billiger: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und gönn dir dafür ein schickes Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


NT ist sehr gut, die 480 Watt Version reicht aber auch: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die Asus 680 is auch gut, wenn du die Lüfter manuell regelst....

Ich bin aber auch für 670


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Mein favorite ist die MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5 (wenn es eine GTX 680 sein muss )


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Fragt sich nur ob die 670 halt für GW2, LoL, Dragon Age 3 und so für 3D reicht ^^ Oder dann halt die 680 + Twin Turbo 2, (hat ich ganz vergessen das man bei evga die garantie bei kühlertausch ja nicht verliert^^)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die 680 leistet minimal mehr. Wenn die 670 nicht mehr macht, dann die 680 auch nicht...


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok noch n bissl Geld gespart und nun kam das raus.^^
Wunschliste vom 04.10.2012, 22:38 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
2,2k (hoch gerechnet), würd der fx 8350+7970 ghz auch ca kosten

beim netzteil bin ich aufs 580W modell gegangen weil ich übertakten wollte, wenn man schon solche hardware hat dann sollte man das auch tun^^ und ich mit dem nt somit noch n bissl luft habe.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die EVGA is laut. Und lass die H100 mal sein. Selbst mit OC reicht 480W locker....


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob die 670 halt für GW2, LoL, Dragon Age 3 und so für 3D reicht ^^ Oder dann halt die 680 + Twin Turbo 2, (hat ich ganz vergessen das man bei evga die garantie bei kühlertausch ja nicht verliert^^)



für 3d reicht ne gtx680 auch nicht. für LOL kannst du ne igp nehmen. gw2 schaffen beide karten souverän.


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die EVGA mag laut sein ist mir ja egal, pack ja den Twin Turbo II drauf^^
Und warum denn den H100 nicht? Da sollen ja 4 der Lüfter drauf gepackt werden, die leise sind und wohl mehr als genug Kühlung fürs OC bieten. Corsair H80 und H100 mit Silent Ambitionen? - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum 40dB @ 54° auf 125W TDP mit den enermax t.b silence(weiß net wie die TDP bei nem OCten i5 3570 ist daher hab ich direkt 125W TDP genommen) die enermax tb vegas trio haben um einiges bessere werte bei minimal geringerer lautstärke also sollte mit 4 von denen wohl genug kühlung kommen für den radi oder?
ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Silence 11dB Lautstärke
ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Vegas Trio 14dB Lautstärke bei fast doppelt so hoher Leistung.


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und ein Noctua DH14 kostet 30€ weniger ist leiser und kühlt besser


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die T.B. Vegas Trio sind laut^^
Ein  Alpenföhn K2 kühlt ebenfalls besser und sieht noch gut aus


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

hmm wie wäre es so?
Wunschliste vom 04.10.2012, 22:38 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der zalman ist gleichauf mit dem noctua aber ich mag das design iwie lieber^^


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Geht auch 

Ich find den Noctua auch schick, bloß die Lüfter sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich sehr^^

Nun wäre noch ne Frage und zwar will ich dann vorn nen 120er, hinten nen 120er und dann hab ich noch 2, soll dann 1x seite + 1x oben oder lieber 2x oben? oder 1x unten + 1xseite / oben

Ich denke 1x vorne + 1x hinten und 1x seite + 1x oben sollte wohl am besten sein oder? Um keinen Über/Unterdruck im Gehäuse zu haben.


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Für was bitte nochmal das teure board?


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Spart mir Soundkarte (der Chip soll vernünftig sein und ausreichen) und WLAN.

Allerdings hab ich noch ne Frage.
Ihr seid euch definitv sicher das ich damit nicht Guild Wars 2 in 3D spielen kann?(LoL braucht ja nix wirklich ^^)

Würde denn 5760x1080 auf der 670 (mit Twin Turbo II und OC) laufen?(Guild Wars 2)


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

5760x1080 bei billigspielen auf mid. details evt. full HD kannst du gnadenlos vergessen. schau mal, bei bf3 z.b. hab ich ab und an nur 45 fps mit ner 670 und das auf einem monitor^^


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Onboardsound ist einer kleinen Soundkarte immer unterlegen, außer man verwendet eine Recon Soundkarte 
Und WLAN kann man kostengünstig per Karte oder Stick realisieren!


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die müsste aber doch Eyefinity schaffen oder nicht? Kostet ja nicht viel mehr als die 670 soll aber um einiges stärker sein (HD 7970 normal ca 15-20%)

Die 7970 (nicht GHZ^^) soll zumindest BF3 in Eyefinity auf 30fps schaffen, ich weiß ist nicht die Welt aber meine bevorzugten Spiele ziehen ja auch net so viel Leistung.


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

kommt immer auf die detailstufe an. di 7970 ist so viel nicht schneller als ne gtx 670.


----------



## haudegen16 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ja gut ich meine man muss ja nicht auf maximal was geht spielen, kantenglättung z.B kann man n bissl runterschrauben was ja viel ausmacht.


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Naja in 5760x1080 ist die HD7970 schon ein bischen schneller als die GTX670... 
Ob das zum flüssigen Spielen der Spiele reicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Naja in 5760x1080 ist die HD7970 schon ein bischen schneller als die GTX670...
> Ob das zum flüssigen Spielen der Spiele reicht


 schneller schon aber reichen würde es fuer meinen Geschmack nicht, da müssten 2 davon her


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> schneller schon aber reichen würde es fuer meinen Geschmack nicht, da müssten 2 davon her


 Aber nicht bei Lol 
Und wie grafiklastig GW2 ist, da habe ich wie bereits erwähnt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Lol
> Und wie grafiklastig GW2 ist, da habe ich wie bereits erwähnt


 Da nicht, aber fuer meine Bedürfnisse schon


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Welche der Grafikkarten würdet ihr für ein CF System wählen?
Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD), XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition Double Dissipation, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-795A-TDBC), Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB 

Ich tendiere ja irgendwie zur Sapphire nun frag ich mir welche davon am besten weiter übertaktbar ist, lautstärke und wärme mäßig liegen die ja so auf einem lvl

wobei http://geizhals.de/832371 auch nicht schlecht klingt, nur das diese karte eher für ein cf system empfohlen wird.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde die HIS nehmen, die bläst die Abwärme direkt aus dem Case und nicht auf die andere Karte...


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Temperatures : Radeon HD 7950 3 GB: Six Cards, Benchmarked And Reviewed jo grad auch gesehen die ist nicht schlecht und eine seite weiter ist n video der lautstärke im vergleich, damit kann man leben xD

aber ein cf auf 2x 7950 wird für gw2 in 3d reichen ne?^^ z.Z spiel ich mit der 5770 hawk auf mittel-hoch in full hd bei 80 fps


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> aber ein cf auf 2x 7950 wird für gw2 in 3d reichen ne?^^ z.Z spiel ich mit der 5770 hawk auf mittel-hoch in full hd bei 80 fps



Dann reicht auch eine HD7950


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

für 3d in max details?
Also mein jetziges System ist

Betriebssystem
			Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
		CPU
			AMD Phenom X4 9650	42 °C
			Agena 65nm Technologie
		RAM
			3,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR2 @ 447MHz (5-5-5-18)
		Motherboard
			ASRock N68-S (CPUSocket)	32 °C
		Grafik
			W2443 (1920x1080@59Hz)
			ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (MSI)	33 °C
		Festplatten
			466GB Western Digital WDC WD50 00AAKS-00D2B SCSI Disk Device (ATA)

Ausgelesen aus Speccy. Der Prozessor ist auf 2,6 GHZ übertaktet (Standard 2,3)

Und wenn ich GW2 alles auf Max stelle, dann komm ich auf 30 FPS in normalen Gebieten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> z.Z spiel ich mit der 5770 hawk auf mittel-hoch in full hd bei 80 fps


 
Wie machst du das denn? Mit einem Cheat?


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die HD7950 ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine HD5770. Also kannst Du ja mal GW2 mit max. Details mit der HD5770 spielen. Die schafft die HD7950 @3D dann so in etwa.


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

ka ich guck mal meine genauen einstellungen und sag dir mal die daten xD


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Also meine derzeitigen Einstellungen (womit ich grade spiele) sehen wie folgt aus
Auflösung 1920x1080
Animation: Mittel
Anti-Aliasing: FXAA
Umgebung: Mittel
LOD-Distanz: Niedrig
Reflexionen: Alle
Texturen: Mittel
Render Sampling: Nativ
Schatten: Kein (ist für WvWvW doch n bissl zu viel für die Graka xD)
Shaders: Hoch
Post-Processing: Niedrig

Mit den Einstellungen spiel ich im WvWvW so auf 30 FPS könnte wenn ich alleine rumlaufe noch höher stellen, gibt der mir als automatisch bestimmen auch an. Aber hab k.b das ewig umzustellen xD

Und wenn ich wirklich alles auf max stelle und in der Stadt rumlaufe dann komm ich so auf 15-25 FPS
Und wenn ich alles ausser Render Sampling auf max stelle (Render Sampling auf Nativ) dann kommen spielbare 30 FPS in der Stadt raus.

Mir stellt sich jetzt eig die Frage:
2x http://geizhals.de/832371
oder 
1x http://geizhals.de/829083


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde nur eine Karte nehmen.


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wieso eigentlich eine AMD Karte für 3D? Ich würde da zu nvidia greifen.


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja aber ich meine wie das Performancemäßig ist.


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich eine AMD Karte für 3D? Ich würde da zu nvidia greifen.


 
Weil AMD günstiger ist, Die Karte alleine schon und die Monitore sind günstiger, bei manchen Monitoren muss man noch das NVIDIA Vision Kit drauflegen.

Zumal GW2 für AMD HD3D offiziell unterstützt wird.

Ausserdem mag ich NVIDIA nicht so, schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. 


Hab mich ja schonmal umentschieden von AMD zu Intel, weil Ivy tatsächlich (zumindest was man liest) um Längen besser zum zocken ist.
Aber mit Nvidia hab ich nur Probleme gehabt und Kollegen von mir das selbe, Treiberprobleme, schlechte Performance etc.
Daher greif ich eher zur AMD


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Hab mich ja schonmal umentschieden von AMD zu Intel, weil Ivy tatsächlich (zumindest was man liest) um Längen besser zum zocken ist.
> Aber mit Nvidia hab ich nur Probleme gehabt und Kollegen von mir das selbe, Treiberprobleme, schlechte Performance etc.
> Daher greif ich eher zur AMD


 
Den Text müsste ich eigentlich einrahmen und den Nvidia Fanboys vor die Nase halten wenn die wieder über AMD lästern in Sachen Treiberprobleme und schlechte Performance.


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

OK, und welchen Monitor nimmst Du? Der Thread ist ja nun schon etwas länger, hab ich das schon mal gefragt?  Und wo bin ich hier überhaupt?


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland fürs AMD HD3D


----------



## haudegen16 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Text müsste ich eigentlich einrahmen und den Nvidia Fanboys vor die Nase halten wenn die wieder über AMD lästern in Sachen Treiberprobleme und schlechte Performance.



Ja ist so, voll der Scheiß...
Setzt das System neu auf, installierst alles, startest WoW und dann... Treiber abgeschmiert. Sag ich mir hmm ok kann ja mal passieren, starte neu und wieder das selbe... Reinste Verar...
Jetzt hab ich die alte 5770 Hawk von meinem Dad bekommen (Er hat die XFX 7770 Double Dissipation günstig geschossen) Systemfehler ftw^^ und mit der Hawk keine Probleme. Bissl doof, das ist eine der wenigen Hawks wo man nicht weiter übertakten kann ^^ aber die läuft besser und ruhiger als meine GTX 550 TI davor


Wobei sich ein 670 Sli System auch nett anhört, zumindest von der Leistung her xD
100€ weniger als HD 7970 CF bei (laut Tests) etwa gleicher Leistung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Ähm das stimmt nicht.

Die günstigste gute HD7970 kostet 345 Euro, ist die Gigabyte Winforce. (345 • 2 = 690 Euro)

Die günstigste gute GTX670 kostet 365 Euro (ca.), ist die Gigabyte GTX670. (365 • 2 = 730 Euro)


Also ist HD7970 CF günstiger.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja die HD7970 ist natürlich besser als eine 670, aber die 670 skaliert in SLI besser als 7970 CF  Bin ja sonst nie für Nvidia denen muss man doch sonst was gönnen


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Und bei der GTX gibt es weniger µRuckler: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, schon klar, aber der Preis ist natürlich beim CF besser. 
B2T


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



ich888 schrieb:


> B2T



Öhm, wir sind hier on-topic. Noch on-topiccer geht es gar nicht  

eidt: OK, das war jetzt OT...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Es wird nämlich langsam zu einer allgemeinen Diskussion.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Die ist aber nützlich für den TE zur Entscheidungsfindung.

Also: B2T


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde wenn 2x MSI N670GTX-PE2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, hab mit dem Twin Forzr Kühler eig gute Erfahrungen gemacht, also die Hawk ist recht leise, sofern sie sauber ist, sonst kann sie ganz schön laut werden^^
Bei AMD dachte ich an 2x HIS Radeon HD 7950 IceQ Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H795QC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw 1x HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und @ ich888 , klar Mikroruckler und SLI/CF Skalierung sind mir schon wichtig, ich mein bei manchen Spielen (Batman Arkham City z.B) ist CF schlechter als ne Single Karte.

Klar Mikrorucklermäßig wär die GTX 690 die bessere Wahl aber sind nochmal 180 € mehr xD

Warum kann HIS denn nicht endlich ihre 7990 rausbringen, ich find den Preis der 7990 von Powercolour doch n bissl übertrieben xD


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das liegt dann daran dass das CF Profil einfach für den Eimer ist.
Das gibt es aber auch bei SLI.
Multi GPU bedeutet dass du einfach mehr herum schlossern musst als mit einer Karte.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

für i5 3570k oc und 2x gtx 670 oc reichen da 580w oder doch eher lieber 680w?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Dann eher 680W....


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das 580 Watt reicht aus. Du kannst aber auch das 680 Watt Modell nehmen. Musst du wissen.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
so würde das system jetzt aussehen, bin genau an dem preislichem was ich mir vorgestellt habe ^^
ich weiß beim board könnt ich noch 30€ sparen wenn ich auf n günstigeres + wlan karte/stick setze aber das board hat eig nur gute testergebnisse abgeliefert und hab auch nur gute erfahrungen mit msi gemacht + ich mag die optik 
und die leistung der beiden grakas sollte reichen für 3d oder? laut 3d mark soll die 670 3-4x so viele punkte schaffen wie meine 5770


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Kühler und RAM könnten kollidieren...
Und wieso 2400er RAM?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

RAM würde ich mit 1,5 Volt Spannung nehmen, 1,65 Volt sind auf Dauer nicht gut für den Controller in der CPU. Außerdem merkt man keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zu RAM mit 1600 MHz.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

1600mhz Cl9 Ram reicht vollkommen wie zum Beispiel Corsair vengeance LP oder GSkill Ares


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Was willst du mit den RAMs?
Und der Kühler ist konstruktionsbedingt nicht leise.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Kühler ist konstruktionsbedingt nicht leise.



Ich glaube, der ganze Rechner wird konstruktionsbedingt nicht leise


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

? Wieso
1. Für einen Luftstrom ist doch gesorgt 
2. Die Case Lüfter sollen recht ruhig laufen und gut Luft durch pusten
3. Der Zalman ist in etwa genauso laut wie ein Noctua 14 (gab Tests davon auf polnischen Seiten, find sie aber grad net  )
4. Ja beim Gehäuse, glaub ich das das ein wenig klein ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Allerdings ist der Noctua deutlich stärker, also kann er für die gleiche leistung ruhiger laufen


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Der Zalman ist bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen so leise wie normale Kühler.
Aber wenn die Lüfter drehen drücken sie die Luft durch die Lamellen nicht nur nach hinten sondern nach allen Seiten. Diese Luftverwirbelungen sorgen für Geräusche die eben nicht mehr schön sind.
Das muss insgesamt betrachtet auch nicht lauter sein nur ist es unangenehmer von der Kulisse her.
Ich würde einen Standard Tower Kühler kaufen wie den Macho. Der ist 1. günstiger und 2. nicht schlechter.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

7970 lieber die Windforce, günstiger und nur 50 MHz weniger


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wenn Du schon soviel investierst, sollte doch ein ordentliches Case auch noch machbar sein.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

So besser?^^
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland beim Gehäuse spar ich mir die Lüfter, die verbauten sollen recht gut sein, und es sieht iwie cool aus xD


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Was willst du denn für einen Kühler haben? 

Und nimm Low Profil RAM. Die RAM die du ausgewählt hast passen unter keinen großen Kühler.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Naja ich dachte an Thermaltake FrioOCK (CL-P0575) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, hört man auch gutes drüber. http://hardwareoverclock.com/Thermaltake_FRIO_OCK_Kuehler-6.htm
Oder an den Prolimatech Genesis dachte ich aber da glaub ich geht das nicht mit 2 Lüftern auf meinem Board, hab ja nur 1 Platz frei für CPU Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Schön laut würde ich sagen. Die Lüfter haben kein PWM Signal. Also laufen die immer mit Maximum. Was schon mal super ist.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja eig such ich nen richtig guten Kühler mit 1x 4Pin PWM um aus dem 3570k um einiges mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wieso nimmst du dann nicht den Macho oder gefällt er dir nicht?


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

würde 2 lüfter bevorzugen wenn das geht 

sehe ich das richtig das bei dem hier
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 4 Pin PWM Kabel verwendet wird?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Wenn sie auch noch schön aussehen sollen Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (84000000074) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ich sehe das richtig das wirklich nur 1 PWM Anschluss da drann ist oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja, an einem der beiden Lüfter ist ein Y-Adapter dran, so dass beide Lüfter an einem PWM-Anschluss betrieben werden können.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Beide Lüfter sind 4PIN-PWM-Modelle, sie werden mittels Y-Adapterkabel am CPU-Fan-Anschluss betrieben.

Hm, der Chef ist heute nicht zu bremsen.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok nach nem bissl hin und her doch n günstigeres Gehäuse mit Lüftern und so komm ich mit 16 GB (vorsorglich fürs arbeiten schonmal^^) usw auf ca 2500 € und von der Kühlung her sollte das doch passen oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Welches Gehäuse hast Du Dir ausgesucht?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast Du Dir ausgesucht?


 
Dieses 
Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das ist gut


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja hier noch einmal die Auflistung 
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ich denke das sollte erstmal reichen und in 2-3 Jahren dann die Grakas ersetzen und dann ist er wieder top^^ Prozzis halten ja um einiges länger xD


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Beim RAM solltest Du diese nehmen Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ok Ram hab ich geändert, aber eine Frage hab ich noch,
hab nochn bissl Luft was das Preisliche angeht, soll ich dann zum 3770k greifen oder bringt der nicht so viel mehr Leistung?

BTW: Ich programmiere auch ein wenig in C# und ab nächstes Jahr dann in Java und C++ , langt da der 3570k oder dann eher doch lieber zum 3770k?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

programmieren kannst du mit nem pentium oO


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> BTW: Ich programmiere auch ein wenig in C# und ab nächstes Jahr dann in Java und C++ , langt da der 3570k oder dann eher doch lieber zum 3770k?


 
Da reicht der i3.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Hast Du Maus und Tastatur schon mal irgendwo probegegriffelt? Mir würde so eine Kreuzung aus Knight Rider und Transformers nicht zusagen


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja ich meinte jetzt eig nicht so billig Programmierungen, sondern auch ein wenig Grafikintensiver etc. (Hab mich schon ein wenig mit der Cryengine z.B beschäftigt) Lerne es grade noch an (aber da wir in der Schule eh mit C++ ab nächstes Jahr arbeiten dachte ich mir ich eigne mir auch C# und Java an^^)

Wie siehts denn ausserdem Spielemäßig aus?

Und generell soll die CPU erstmal n paar Jahre halten, daher meine Frage ob ich nicht jetzt lieber dann 90€ mehr zahlen soll oder ob ich mir das sparen kann und ob der i5 das was ich mache auch locker packt.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du Maus und Tastatur schon mal irgendwo probegegriffelt? Mir würde so eine Kreuzung aus Knight Rider und Transformers nicht zusagen


 
Also die R.A.T 3 hab ich schonmal in der Hand gehabt, liegt echt gut in der Hand vor allem kann man sie genau anpassen, und ich mag schwere Mäuse^^


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

In games ist der i7 minimalst schneller. für das, was du rendering nennst, reicht der i5 auch definitiv aus.


----------



## Timsu (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



target2804 schrieb:


> programmieren kannst du mit nem pentium oO


 
Das kompilieren profitiert sicher von HT
Je nachdem wie groß deine Programme sind, könnte sich ein i7 schon lohnen.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich denke man kann den Aufpreis in dem eh schon so hohen Preis dann noch verkraften. Ich meine rein theoretisch sollte der i7 aber auch länger halten (jetzt von der performance her nicht der lebensdauer^^)
ich gurke z.Z noch auf nem phenom x4 9650 und der tuts noch, obwohl der nicht grade ein Spitzenmodell ist und schon n paar Jährchen aufm Buckel hat.

Der i7 sollte doch für min 4-5 Jahre reichen oder?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Fehldenken. der i7 ist in games 2% schneller. der hält fürs gamen genausolange wie der 3570K. Das Hyperthreading des i7 bringt momentan bei games nichts und wird es auch so scnhell nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Der i7 sollte doch für min 4-5 Jahre reichen oder?


 
Der i5 reicht auch so lange.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

In Games bringt dir der i7 null Vorteile auch länger gesehen nicht.
Wenn du wirklich viel renderst und das auch Zeitintensiv ist könnte ein i7 aber schon lohnen


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

z.Z render ich noch nicht aber ich bin dabei es mir anzueignen und in absehbarer Zukunft dann auch intensiver zu machen.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Du kannst gerne den i7 nehmen. aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass er zukunftssicherer ist, als der 3570K


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich würde mir den i7 gönnen


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nur mal aus reinem Interesse: Was renderst du, bzw. willst du machen


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde mir den i7 gönnen


 
Dachte ich mir auch grad, wenn ich schon 2500 ausgebe tun die paar € auch nicht mehr weh ^^

Mit dem i7 bin ich bei 2600€ mit windows 8

ja ich weiß nicht jeder mag es, aber ich find windows 8 echt gut


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



soth schrieb:


> Nur mal aus reinem Interesse: Was renderst du, bzw. willst du machen


 
Zur Zeit noch gar nichts aber will anfangen erstmal Minigames zu entwickeln, ich weiß macht man nicht von jetzt auf gleich, deshalb ist es ja langfristig.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde mir den i7 gönnen


 
Hast du ja auch gemacht. 



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit noch gar nichts aber will anfangen erstmal Minigames zu entwickeln, ich weiß macht man nicht von jetzt auf gleich, deshalb ist es ja langfristig.



Und was hat das mit Rendern zu tun?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Das wollte ich oben auch schon wissen.
Das was er als rendern bezeichnet ist nämlich keins oO


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Nicht viel 

Und die meisten Leute bezeichnen hier Encoding als Rendern


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



target2804 schrieb:


> In games ist der i7 minimalst schneller. für das, was du rendering nennst, reicht der i5 auch definitiv aus.


 
ich zitiere mich hier selbst und habe die antwort im zitat ja auch schon gegeben^^


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Soweit ich weiß heißt rendern doch das "umsetzen" von Bildern und Videos oder nicht?
Und das gehört zu Spielen doch dazu 

Hatte mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt was das Programmieren angeht, meinte eig ich will komplett eigenständig dann so kleine Spiele (vll später auch n größeres) entwickeln.

Verzeiht mir wenn ich in dem fachlichem Gebiet noch nicht so bewandert bin ich lerne es grade erst


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß heißt rendern doch das "umsetzen" von Bildern und Videos oder nicht?


 
Ich sehe grad vor meinem geistigen Auge Soth, der im Moment eine bläuliche Gesichtsfarbe annimmt


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ja ich wusst grad nicht wie ich das ausdrücken sollte^^

Naja jetzt gehts erstmal arbeiten schaue heut abend nochmal rein  

Baba


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Beurteilung Gesamt PC (inklusive Maus Tasta etc. + Wakü CPU + GPU)*

Ich doch nicht
Ich habe bloß gerade meinen Spass beim Kapitel erstellen


----------

